# ¿Alguien ha podido retirarse antes de los 40?



## Registrador (16 May 2019)

¿Alguien ha podido retirarse antes de los 40 gracias a sus inversiones y/o ahorro? Si alguien lo ha conseguido que nos cuente como lo ha hecho.

Gracias.


----------



## Testabuin (16 May 2019)

Yo lo tengo en mente, estoy dando los primeros pasos


----------



## ElCalvo (16 May 2019)

Sin mediar grandes premios de lotería, estafas masivas, gran herencia o venta de estupefacientes.... lo veo complicado


----------



## mk73 (16 May 2019)

Fnz dijo:


> Sin mediar grandes premios de lotería, estafas masivas, gran herencia o venta de estupefacientes.... lo veo complicado



te falto poner que tengas una familia millonaria; asi casi que ni necesitas trabajar en nada.


----------



## Sir Orrin (16 May 2019)

Yo conozco gente que lo hizo (obligadamente) y es una verdadera putada por culpa de la inflación.


----------



## Registrador (16 May 2019)

Sir Orrin dijo:


> Yo conozco gente que lo hizo (obligadamente) y es una verdadera putada por culpa de la inflación.



La inflacion oficial es del 2% anual, si con ahorros para retirarte no eres capaz de que esos ahorros te renten mas del 2% apaga y vamonos


----------



## sinosuke (16 May 2019)

Antes de los 40 no, pero tengo un conocido, ex compañero de curro que a los cuarenta y pocos plantó todo.

También es cierto que tenía vivenda propia heredada de sus abuelos, un apartamento que había comprado (y tenía ya casi pagado) en Canarias (lo alquilaba a una agencia todo el año menos un mes que era cuando iba él) y un local comercial que también le habían dado los padres (también estaba alquilado).

Cuando murió su padre volvió a la casa familiar a vivir con su madre (piso enorme en zona buena) y alquiló su piso. 

Ahí fue cuando dejó el curro. Lo último que supe de él es que se había puesto a estudiar una carrera por hobby....tendrá ahora 45 o 46 años 







.


----------



## ElCalvo (16 May 2019)

mk73 dijo:


> te falto poner que tengas una familia millonaria; asi casi que ni necesitas trabajar en nada.



Bueno eso entraría dentro de las herencias....


----------



## Max Aub (16 May 2019)

El concepto de "retirarse" lo emplean sobre todo los pobres,que estan deseando mandarlo todo a la mierda. El que es rico y posee una buena empresa o es un profesional de exito que gana dinero y vive bien no quiere retirarse nunca.


----------



## CobraSensei (16 May 2019)

Mucha gente, los que en el 2010 complieron 30 años, casi al inicio de su vida profesional, y en edad de tener una vida adulta de verdad (esposa, descendencia, gastos de verdad tipo casa, coche, ropa para 3, comida para tres... o mas) y llevan 10 en el paro (gracias a las ayudas por contratar menores de 30/25 y mayores de 45)... yo conozco muchos y muchas... un futuro cercenado, condenados al casapapismo, sin poder ganar experiencia y con suerte, mi caso, 5 años dps un trabajo de obra y servicio que no da para irse de alquiler, ni para comprar coche por la incertidumbre que ello supone.. etc..
Muchas que a las que el feminismo ni les va ni les viene, trincaron marido, hijo, y a vivir...


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 May 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha podido retirarse antes de los 40 gracias a sus inversiones y/o ahorro? Si alguien lo ha conseguido que nos cuente como lo ha hecho.
> 
> Gracias.





Yo me forré con mis inversiones gracias a mi participación en este mismo foro.









Bueno, en realidad no, pero qué importa.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Josebs (16 May 2019)

yo me retiraré a los 45, si llego a ellos  , gracias a poner casi todo el dinero que he ganado a trabajar para mi.


----------



## ------- (16 May 2019)

Max Aub dijo:


> El concepto de "retirarse" lo emplean sobre todo los pobres,que estan deseando mandarlo todo a la mierda. El que es rico y posee una buena empresa o es un profesional de exito que gana dinero y vive bien no quiere retirarse nunca.



Eso es, lo suyo es poder acabar dedicándote a lo que más te apetezca...


----------



## M.Karl (16 May 2019)

Ahora mismo sólo lo veo posible en mineros con silicosis. Es decir mediante una larga enfermedad.


----------



## morethanafeeling (16 May 2019)

Yo lo he conseguido.
¿Cómo?
Pues primero buscando desde joven un buen trabajo que te permita ahorrar más de mil euros al mes. Si no eres capaz de conseguir un trabajo así pues hay que buscar un segundo trabajo los fines de semana o un negocio que complemente al empleo principal.

Segundo, buscar en cuanto tengas algo de dinero una vivienda "chollo" que puedas tener pagada en diez o quince años, no más.
Tened presente que es imposible pensar en retirarse teniendo cada mes un gasto de 600, 700 u 800 en alquiler. Ese gasto es el primero que hay que ocuparse de suprimir. A no ser que seas rico de nacimiento, claro. En ese caso no hace falta ninguna estrategia.

Aprende a invertir el dinero que no necesites de forma que te genere ingresos pasivos sin asumir riesgos.

Saber vivir de una forma minimalista. Si eres un gilipollas que no puede vivir sin un iphone o alguien a quien le da verguenza de que le vean con un coche viejo, entonces deja las fantasías y sé consciente de que tendrás que trabajar toda tu puta vida.


----------



## luismarple (16 May 2019)

Si eres capaz de amontonar pasta como para no dar ni chapa con 40 puedes seguir llevando tu negocio sin presión. Ganarás menos pero ni pasarás por la ofi.


----------



## Skara (16 May 2019)

mk73 dijo:


> te falto poner que tengas una familia millonaria; asi casi que ni necesitas trabajar en nada.



Esos no se han retirado porque nunca se han acercado


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (16 May 2019)

Yo con 36 ya gano más con mis inversiones y negocios que con el curro, pero casi valoro más la tranquilidad y poder vivir más desahogado trabajando menos que el hecho de retirarme (que al principio del plan era mi meta). A mí mi trabajo me encanta, aunque últimamente el coste de oportunidad que me supone, me está haciendo plantearme bajar más horas o pedir una excedencia.

Lo que no he hecho es subir el ritmo de vida. Lo que me estoy planteando es irme a un Toledo norte y comprar casa para que el cash flow mensual sea igual y poder reducir riesgo.

La pena es que haya empezado tarde en serio, pero cuando era más joven tenía la cabeza llena de mierda PROGRE y no ahorraba un euro. Tenía la impresión de que todo es imposible, que no se puede ahorrar, etc etc, pero vi que la inmensa mayoría iba al trabajo a ver pasar el tiempo y yo simplemente me propuse destacar y ser productivo y exigir a cambio, y FUNCIONO! 

No niego que he tenido suerte con el trabajo, y algún pelotazo, pero en mi entorno me toman por loco y siempre están desanimando. La única que me ha apoyado es mi señora.

Enviado desde mi SM-A530F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## luismarple (16 May 2019)

El unico millonario que conozco es dueño de tres bares. Trabaja como tres horas al día revisando la contabilidad, los pedidos y las cajas de los bares para ver que todo cuadra. El dia que tiene un plan mejor ni enciende el ordenador. Su labor es supervisar.

Para qué iba a querer retirarse ese??? Si tiene una máquina de hacer pasta que prácticamente trabaja sola!


----------



## _______ (16 May 2019)

Sois todos unos zombis que no entendeis nada


Escuchadle y dejad de ser tan zombis


----------



## Testabuin (16 May 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo lo he conseguido.
> ¿Cómo?
> Pues primero buscando desde joven un buen trabajo que te permita ahorrar más de mil euros al mes. Si no eres capaz de conseguir un trabajo así pues hay que buscar un segundo trabajo los fines de semana o un negocio que complemente al empleo principal.
> 
> ...



En esas estoy yo, de momento ahorrando a muerte pero balanceandolo tb para tener ciertas comodidades y algunos pequeños vicios, ya que puede ser que tenga que estar unos 5 años así para poder ahorrar mínimo 100k para luego invertirlo en un negocio que en unos 8 años des de su compra pueda estar pagado y me rente sin casi trabajar unos 3k al mes, además de poder vender el negocio en sí, si fuese necesario. Suficiente para mantener a una familia. Si todo va bien lo conseguiré con 40 años.


----------



## musu19 (16 May 2019)

yo trabajo para que a los 40 no tener deudas y tener ahorros.

mi trabajo me gusta, con lo cual, simplemente seguiré trabajando, pero mas tranquilo y feliz.....

y los 50-55 si poder "jubilarme" , es decir, no tener horarios


----------



## Rauxa (16 May 2019)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Yo con 36 ya gano más con mis inversiones y negocios que con el curro, pero casi valoro más la tranquilidad y poder vivir más desahogado trabajando menos que el hecho de retirarme (que al principio del plan era mi meta). A mí mi trabajo me encanta, aunque últimamente el coste de oportunidad que me supone, me está haciendo plantearme bajar más horas o pedir una excedencia.
> 
> Lo que no he hecho es subir el ritmo de vida. Lo que me estoy planteando es irme a un Toledo norte y comprar casa para que el cash flow mensual sea igual y poder reducir riesgo.
> 
> ...



Yo algo parecido.
Tengo 42 años y ahora un hijo de 1 año. Mi idea es trabajar lo mínimo posible y tener un nivel de vida aceptable (sin grandes caprichos).
Trabajo de profesor a media jornada (1000 euros al mes) y tengo un pequeño negocio web que después de 14 años con él, ya he dado con la tecla según quiera ingresar más o menos. Sin hacer prácticamente nada ingreso unos 500 y si piso el acelerador gano unos 1500. Y hace 5 años cobré una herencia y estoy moviendo ese dinero con inversiones varias y con buenos resultados.

Si las inversiones no resultan mi idea sería vivir de:
1000 euros de profe
1000 euros de mi negocio online.

Si el tema web se me viniera abajo (ya sabemos lo que pasa con Google...), estaría obligado a pillar la jornada entera como profesor (esta carta la tengo siempre en mi poder y espero no utilizarla nunca).

Y si las inversiones van bien (como es el caso), la idea sería ir manteniendo la media jornada de profe y trabajar lo mínimo posible en la web. De puertas hacia afuera nadie tiene pq saber si en la web gano más o menos. Pero trabajar a media jornada en un instituto (me compactan el horario en sólo 3 mañanas), me permite tener semanas de 4 días libres y sólo tengo que estar para el niño y en casita con el PC para mi web cuando sea necesario.

Tampoco tengo aspiraciones de retirarme pq poco o mucho necesito una pata fija en mi vida (profesor). Pero estos últimos 3 años he ingresado cada mes de promedio entre 3000 y 4000 euros. Y con la sensación de trabajar relativamente poco. Mi pareja trabaja 8 horas diarias y entre que va, viene, come... son unas 10 horas al día que le dedica al trabajo. Y está agobiada y ve como se le pasa la vida, sin disfrutar de ella. Solo espera que llegue el fin de semana.

Unos ingresos que me permiten vivir como yo quiero, sin mirar si este finde puedo gastarme 50 o 150, además no pagamos alquiler ni hipoteca (piso de la familia de mi mujer).

A veces cuando me pregunto si lo que estoy haciendo tiene sentido, me digo a mi mismo:
- Estoy comprando tiempo. Tiempo para no tener que trabajar o trabajar solo a media jornada (3 días)
- Estoy comprando mi jubilación. Cuando me jubile tendré una jubilación relativamente baja, así que tendré que tener dinero ahorrado. Dinero que ya tengo por la herencia, pero que se trata de ir sumando poco a poco.
- Me garantizo el futuro de mi hijo. Cualquier necesidad que tenga, se la podré pagar.

Para el resto, mientras me dé para pagar el periódico y hacer el café, suficiente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 May 2019)

Yo me retire con 26 mas o menos, llevo 10 años sin dar palo al agua.

Tengo un amigo similar a mi .... aunque el trabaja de vez en cuando en alguna bolsa de trabajo como la de correos que lo llaman un mes o dos al año, es de mi edad unos 35 años.

Fue facil, simplemente cogi el dinero que habia en la familia y lo transforme en pisos, al principio mis padres dudaban de mi........ 10 años mas tarde no rechistan a todo lo que yo haga, todos hemos ganado.......... a unos 600 euros el piso alquilado.

Probablemente si me casara o quisiera pareja con la que vivir mi forma de vida no seria posible o almenos no seria 100% factible en cuanto al trabajo 0, tener cochazo, pegarme vacaciones de puta madre, putas que no falten todas las semanas........

En fin, que no me sale de los huevos trabajar, que trabaje el que le guste, todo el trabajo para ellos.


----------



## ElMatareyes (17 May 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo algo parecido.
> Mi pareja trabaja 8 horas diarias y entre que va, viene, come... son unas 10 horas al día que le dedica al trabajo. Y está agobiada y ve como se le pasa la vida, sin disfrutar de ella. Solo espera que llegue el fin de semana.
> Unos ingresos que me permiten vivir como yo quiero, sin mirar si este finde puedo gastarme 50 o 150, además no pagamos alquiler ni hipoteca (piso de la familia de mi mujer).



A ver si entiendo bien, tu curras 3 diaa a la semana, (pudiendo currar 8) y tienes a yu mujer odiando su vida 10 horas al dia por 1k euros ,..? Y vivis en el Piso de ella?
Tu eres carne de "Wilson me hace reir" macho.....de veras.
Ya veras como el plan se va a la mierda cuando ella te mande a tomar por culo con una buen liana, probablemente alguno que prefiera currar unas horitas mas y dejar que ella se "relaje".
De terror.


----------



## morethanafeeling (17 May 2019)

El_Matareyes dijo:


> A ver si entiendo bien, tu curras 3 diaa a la semana, (pudiendo currar 8) y tienes a yu mujer odiando su vida 10 horas al dia por 1k euros ,..? Y vivis en el Piso de ella?
> Tu eres carne de "Wilson me hace reir" macho.....de veras.
> Ya veras como el plan se va a la mierda cuando ella te mande a tomar por culo con una buen liana, probablemente alguno que prefiera currar unas horitas mas y dejar que ella se "relaje".
> De terror.



Yo he pensado lo mismo. Si él dice que gana 3000 o 4000 al mes, no les hacen falta los mil euros que gana ella a fuerza de estar amargada. Y menos si ella ya está aportando el piso.

Si fuera mi situación le diría que dejara el trabajo y se ocupara de la casa y los hijos, como las familias sanas de antes, que hoy día es un lujo que poca gente se puede permitir. Y si quiere trabajar que lo haga de algo que le guste o le ocupe menos horas, aunque gane mucho menos, que más da. No entiendo esa avaricia, los dos matados de trabajar aunque no les haga falta. Tarde o temprano eso termina pasando factura.

A eso nos ha llevado la modernidad actual. Familias que no se comportan como familias, sino con el mismo individualismo que estando solteros. No sea que te miren mal si alguno de los dos está en casa cuidando de los hijos, y no vendiendo su alma por cuatro duros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo lo he conseguido.
> ¿Cómo?
> Pues primero buscando desde joven un buen trabajo que te permita ahorrar más de mil euros al mes. Si no eres capaz de conseguir un trabajo así pues hay que buscar un segundo trabajo los fines de semana o un negocio que complemente al empleo principal.
> 
> ...



tu eres tonto. 
Prefiero mil veces trabajar un mes más en mi vida y disfrutar de un IPHONE de alta gama con todo lo que ello aporta, que vivir como un miserable del tercer mundo , solo para andar rascando los huevos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo me retire con 26 mas o menos, llevo 10 años sin dar palo al agua.
> 
> Tengo un amigo similar a mi .... aunque el trabaja de vez en cuando en alguna bolsa de trabajo como la de correos que lo llaman un mes o dos al año, es de mi edad unos 35 años.
> 
> ...



bueno, para ser preciso, tu no te retiraste, 
vives de lo que trabajaron tus padres. 
Un nini casa papi de libro.


----------



## morethanafeeling (17 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> tu eres tonto.
> Prefiero mil veces trabajar un mes más en mi vida y disfrutar de un IPHONE de alta gama con todo lo que ello aporta, que vivir como un miserable del tercer mundo , solo para andar rascando los huevos.



Después del iphone será un portátil, luego una consola, luego un coche nuevo, luego un viaje a no se donde... así os tienen bien atados a los sucnormales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Después del iphone será un portátil, luego una consola, luego un coche nuevo, luego un viaje a no se donde... así os tienen bien atados a los sucnormales.



y todo eso que acabas de describir, por una pequeña fracción de lo que pagas de una hipoteca de un piso que va a quedar ahí para que el estado se lo regale a una familia musulmana de 6 hijos.


----------



## Play_91 (17 May 2019)

¿Que como lo ha hecho? Pues tenía 2 millones de euros, los metió en una empresa que pagaba dividendos y se jubiló.
No hay fórmulas mágicas, en España se lleva la cultura del pelotazo y la cultura del currar como un esclavo aunque tenga 5M€ en la cuenta sigo trabajando 10 horas al día. Si tienes poco te va a costar mucho trabajo, si tienes mucho te puedes jubilar cuando tu quieras, no necesitas ni invertir siquiera, si tienes varios millones de euros destinas 1M€ para tu jubilación y con que tengas cuidado de obtener con el resto una rentabilidad mayor a la inflacción ya te vale. También lo ideal es ser rico en tiempo no sólo en dinero, parece que algunos se centran en lo segundo y pasan de lo primero.


----------



## Digamelon (17 May 2019)

Un nini no trabaja, ergo un nini no se jubila.


----------



## Ankou (17 May 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo he pensado lo mismo. Si él dice que gana 3000 o 4000 al mes, no les hacen falta los mil euros que gana ella a fuerza de estar amargada. Y menos si ella ya está aportando el piso.
> 
> Si fuera mi situación le diría que dejara el trabajo y se ocupara de la casa y los hijos, como las familias sanas de antes, que hoy día es un lujo que poca gente se puede permitir. Y si quiere trabajar que lo haga de algo que le guste o le ocupe menos horas, aunque gane mucho menos, que más da. No entiendo esa avaricia, los dos matados de trabajar aunque no les haga falta. Tarde o temprano eso termina pasando factura.
> 
> A eso nos ha llevado la modernidad actual. Familias que no se comportan como familias, sino con el mismo individualismo que estando solteros. No sea que te miren mal si alguno de los dos está en casa cuidando de los hijos, y no vendiendo su alma por cuatro duros.



Pues yo veo perfecto lo que hace Rauxa, en última instancia lo que importa es que él tenga solvencia económica, la relación se le puede joder, pero si tiene su colchón financiero le daría igual, y recordemos que las mujeres están empoderadas, por lo tanto, deben trabajar.


----------



## morethanafeeling (17 May 2019)

Ocno Bianor dijo:


> Pues yo veo perfecto lo que hace Rauxa, en última instancia lo que importa es que él tenga solvencia económica, la relación se le puede joder, pero si tiene su colchón financiero le daría igual, y recordemos que las mujeres están empoderadas, por lo tanto, deben trabajar.



Hombre, que digas eso de las mujeres en general lo puedo entender. Pero que lo digas de tu mujer, que se joda y trabaje, eso es que no la quieres, porque si la quieres no vas a dejar que esté asqueada por un sueldo de miseria que no os hace falta. Y más cuando ella está aportando el piso, que también tiene un valor económico importante.

Yo entiendo que en una pareja lo lógico es que trabaje el que más le renten las horas. Este forero gana 3 o 4k al mes y encima haciendo un trabajo que le resulta muy cómodo, mientras que su mujer se está dejando el lomo por una miseria. Lo normal sería que trabajase él y ella se ocupara de la casa y del hijo, que también es un trabajo. Lo puede educar mejor y se ahorran dinero de canguros y guarderías.

Mi cuñado tiene una empresa con la que también gana bastante dinero al mes. Pues mi hermana no trabaja, cuida a los niños, hace la comida para todos, limpia y hace las tareas de casa. No creas que es poco trabajo. Y son la envidia de todo el mundo, porque ya le gustaría a la mayoría de la gente poder llevar una casa con un solo sueldo, pero la mayoría no pueden. Yo vería ridículo que mi hermana se pusiera a trabajar por mil euros, para luego gastarse ese dinero en comedores escolares, canguros, etc. No sé, eso que lo haga un matrimonio pobre porque no le queda más remedio que trabajar los dos lo entiendo, pero que lo haga un matrimonio pudiente que con un solo sueldo vive muy bien, me parece una tontería.


----------



## Rauxa (17 May 2019)

El_Matareyes dijo:


> A ver si entiendo bien, tu curras 3 diaa a la semana, (pudiendo currar 8) y tienes a yu mujer odiando su vida 10 horas al dia por 1k euros ,..? Y vivis en el Piso de ella?
> Tu eres carne de "Wilson me hace reir" macho.....de veras.
> Ya veras como el plan se va a la mierda cuando ella te mande a tomar por culo con una buen liana, probablemente alguno que prefiera currar unas horitas mas y dejar que ella se "relaje".
> De terror.



No es exactamente así.
Yo tengo 3 patas a nivel ecómico:
- Profesor media jornada
- negocio online
- Réditos de la herencia

El 2 y 3 son inestables y de un día para otro se puede ir todo a la mierda. Trabajo para que eso no ocurra y de lo que voy ganando voy apartando un buen pico. Si fallara, me pondré de trabajar de profesor jornada entera.

Mi mujer es psicóloga forense. Funcionaria y con posibilidad para hacer informes para la abogacía privada (niños maltratados, abusos sexuales..). Se levanta cada mes 3k de promedio. 
Su trabajo es como su hobbie, pero eso no quita que tenga que estar cada día 8 horas al pie del cañón, cuando preferiría estar con sus amigas tomando el café.

Dicho esto;
Mi mujer, tareas del hogar 0. Yo cocino todo (lo nuestro y lo de nuestro hijo), yo hago las compras, la intendencia de la casa va toda a mi cargo, yo llevo el niño cada día a la guardería y voy a buscarlo yo cada día. 
Y cuando tengo el niño bañado, comido y dormido es cuando trabajo yo en mi web. Normalmente de 9 a 12 de la noche. 

Vivimos en el barrio de mis suegros y ellos entre una cosa y otra tienen 4 propiedades. 

Mi mujer no sabe apenas el dinero que tengo. Sabe lo que heredé pero no tiene ni idea de mi día a día inversor. A ella le gustaría que yo estuviera a jornada entera en el insti (eso implicaría canguro para llevar el niño a la guardería y otros gastos).
Pero no, yo quiero tiempo libre, para mi y para dedicarle a mi hijo (es un lujo despertarle, vestirle, ir a la guardería, quedarse con él 10 minutos jugando, ver la cara que pone cuando te ve llegar por la tarde...). Pero quiero tener las mis mañanas libres para ir a entrenar, para quedar con alguien o simplemente para leer el periódico tranquilo y en definitiva no estresarme, más allá de ir a buscar el niño y de hacer cola en la carnicería.

Yo simplemente le digo que soy una persona responsable, que si un día la web no funciona, seré el primero interesado en trabajar de profe a jornada entera.
Pero no me aprovecho de nadie. El trabajo de profe entre lo que hago en casa e in situ me lleva unas 15-18 horas semanales. Ahí súmales mínimo las 3 diarias de la web. Son con eso me levanto 2k a sumar las inversiones y puedo tener tiempo libro, pues mejor que mejor, no?


----------



## angek (17 May 2019)

Sir Orrin dijo:


> Yo conozco gente que lo hizo (obligadamente) y es una verdadera putada por culpa de la inflación.



Coño, pues imagínate hace 30 años. 

O en países con más alegría de impresora.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> bueno, para ser preciso, tu no te retiraste,
> vives de lo que trabajaron tus padres.
> Un nini casa papi de libro.




Hay diferentes tipos de ninis, estan por ejemplo los que no hacen nada y viven como tu bien dices de lo que trabajaron los padres, incluso se comeran ese dinero que trabajaron los padres.

Luego estoy yo, en lugar de hacer eso que en realidad era lo facil, modifique el dinero de mis padres, cocheras y otros bienes que no eran utiles y los meti en pisos en el centro de mi ciudad, ahora mismo esos bienes valen mucho mas dinero del que yo paque por ellos, valen mas que los bienes que teniamos inicialmente y ademas generan dinero.

Luego lo facil es decir es un nini que no hace nada...... jaja ya ya........... no hago nada pero ahora todos los meses empiezan a llegar como por arte de magia alquileres al numero de cuenta y hay como unos 400.000 euros mas si dijeramos de vender ahora esos pisos de lo que habrian sacado mis padres vendiendo lo que tenian en un inicio.

El ultimo piso que compre que fue como hace cosa de año y medio, luego despues de eso no salieron mas chollos y todo subio, es un piso que costo sobre los 100.000 euros y que ahora mismo podria venderse en 160.000 euros de forma facil y rapida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hay diferentes tipos de ninis, estan por ejemplo los que no hacen nada y viven como tu bien dices de lo que trabajaron los padres, incluso se comeran ese dinero que trabajaron los padres.
> 
> Luego estoy yo, en lugar de hacer eso que en realidad era lo facil, modifique el dinero de mis padres, cocheras y otros bienes que no eran utiles y los meti en pisos en el centro de mi ciudad, ahora mismo esos bienes valen mucho mas dinero del que yo paque por ellos, valen mas que los bienes que teniamos inicialmente y ademas generan dinero.
> 
> ...



YA, pero si no hubiese tenido el bagaje heredado del esfuerzo de tus padres , no habrías podido demostrar tus dotes de generador de dinero, que por lo mismo también puedes arruinarte.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> YA, pero si no hubiese tenido el bagaje heredado del esfuerzo de tus padres , no habrías podido demostrar tus dotes de generador de dinero, que por lo mismo también puedes arruinarte.



De momento no me he arruinado tal como a ti te gustaria.........

Me retire a los 26 de trabajar que era lo que se preguntaba en el hilo, luego vendran envidiosos a decir que si nini que si gracias a tus padres............ pero la cosa es que me acabo de levantar hace un rato por que me acoste viendo series a las 5 de la mañana ayer.

Asi que dime nini o lo que te apetezca pero yo no trabajo, orgulloso de vuestra envidia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> De momento no me he arruinado tal como a ti te gustaria.........
> 
> Me retire a los 26 de trabajar que era lo que se preguntaba en el hilo, luego vendran envidiosos a decir que si nini que si gracias a tus padres............ pero la cosa es que me acabo de levantar hace un rato por que me acoste viendo series a las 5 de la mañana ayer.
> 
> Asi que dime nini o lo que te apetezca pero yo no trabajo, orgulloso de vuestra envidia.



Hombre no.. yo te deseo lo mejor.

Tienes que intuir que el dinero especulativo como viene se va. 
Irremediablemente el precio de los pisos caerá en picado, así que tu patrimonio se disolverá como azucarillo en café.


----------



## Registrador (17 May 2019)

Play_91 dijo:


> ¿Que como lo ha hecho? Pues tenía 2 millones de euros...



Pues eso, lo que nos interesa es saber como consiguio los 2 millones.


----------



## Play_91 (17 May 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Pues eso, lo que nos interesa es saber como consiguio los 2 millones.



Trabajando teniendo una empresa. Desde luego trabajando por cuenta ajena no.


----------



## Testabuin (17 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> tu eres tonto.
> Prefiero mil veces trabajar un mes más en mi vida y disfrutar de un IPHONE de alta gama con todo lo que ello aporta, que vivir como un miserable del tercer mundo , solo para andar rascando los huevos.



No escaparás jamás de la carrera de la rata amigo, el consumismo te tiene bien cogido


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2019)

luismarple dijo:


> El unico millonario que conozco es dueño de tres bares. Trabaja como tres horas al día revisando la contabilidad, los pedidos y las cajas de los bares para ver que todo cuadra. El dia que tiene un plan mejor ni enciende el ordenador. Su labor es supervisar.
> 
> Para qué iba a querer retirarse ese??? Si tiene una máquina de hacer pasta que prácticamente trabaja sola!



Sola no.


Ninguna empresa o negocio funciona sin un gerente.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2019)

musu19 dijo:


> yo trabajo para que a los 40 no tener deudas y tener ahorros.
> 
> mi trabajo me gusta, con lo cual, simplemente seguiré trabajando, pero mas tranquilo y feliz.....
> 
> y los 50-55 si poder "jubilarme" , es decir, no tener horarios



O sea, que su verdadera vocación es remar.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (17 May 2019)

Si, yo. Si todo va bien, en 15 años me retiro.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo me retire con 26 mas o menos, llevo 10 años sin dar palo al agua.
> 
> .



Trabajar un verano repartiendo pizzas para continuar viviendo en casa de padre no es retirarse.



Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (17 May 2019)

A ver, así en general la gente trabaja por necesidad , pero también es cierto que algunos han hecho del remo su verdadera vocación .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Hombre no.. yo te deseo lo mejor.
> 
> Tienes que intuir que el dinero especulativo como viene se va.
> Irremediablemente el precio de los pisos caerá en picado, así que tu patrimonio se disolverá como azucarillo en café.



Pero si eso pasa los demas no estaran mejor que yo....... y mientras tanto llevo varios años que me encuentro a antiguos compañeros y parecen tener 50 años de las panzadas de trabajar que se han pegado y en cambio yo parezco tener 25 en lugar de 35.

Mucha gente dice lo mismo, los pisos iran a la mierda...... bueno pues que me quiten mientras lo bailado.

Tambien habrian ido a la mierda las cocheras y demas porquerias que tenian mis padres cuando empece a venderlas para comprar pisos.

Ahora llevo una temporada sin poder comprar pisos por que subieron mucho y estoy comprando con el dinero que van dando los pisos metales....... 

Tambien hay gente que dice que ni pisos, ni metales ni nada valdra nada.... muy bien pues entonces todos estaremos igual de jodidos no solo yo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 May 2019)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Trabajar un verano repartiendo pizzas para continuar viviendo en casa de padre no es retirarse.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Unos pocos años en la obra mas bien..........


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero si eso pasa los demas no estaran mejor que yo....... y mientras tanto llevo varios años que me encuentro a antiguos compañeros y parecen tener 50 años de las panzadas de trabajar que se han pegado y en cambio yo parezco tener 25 en lugar de 35.
> 
> Mucha gente dice lo mismo, los pisos iran a la mierda...... bueno pues que me quiten mientras lo bailado.
> 
> ...



La guerra mundial fue una confrontación de 3 tipos de economía :
la productiva ( Alemania, Japón , sentido común )
la especulativa ( Judíos norteamericanos- ingleses deseosos de esclavizar a otras naciones con trequemanejes financieros )
la comunista ( URSS, un desastre que consiste en que el estado es dueño de todo y esclaviza a las personas )

Los que ganaron, saquean una vez tras otra a los países que no se saben defender. 
Los pisos que ahora cuesta una vida entera de trabajo pagarlos, se construyeron durante el franquismo por menos de lo que costaba un coche. 
FIN


----------



## ex pepito feliz (17 May 2019)

Yo me retiro a final de este mismo mes.
Ya vendí mi negocio y le voy a echar huevos a ver qué tal.
Eso sí, tengo 47 ehh


----------



## Testabuin (18 May 2019)

ACTORSECUNDARIO dijo:


> Si, yo. Si todo va bien, en 15 años me retiro.



Que planes tienes?


----------



## Galvani (19 May 2019)

Retirarse a los 40... No conozco a nadie. A un jubilado exfuncionario de prisiones hace 14 años conocí. Los que dicen de inversiones... ¿Con cuanto dinero se empieza para que con 40 estés retirado? Será pegando el pelotazo invirtiendo en algo superapalancado y que funcione una vez de cada 100 

Dejaos de cuentos; o heredas pisos y alquilas o tienes una herencia de varios millones de euros o algo así o nada. Con el colchón que puedas tener a los 40 siendo un rata no te da ni para generar 400 euros al mes y eso asumiendo riesgos.

Los del ahorro... Vale, no gastes nada y encima de no poder retirarte vives como un desgraciado para currar. Los que viven retirados a esa edad no es por haber ahorrado; pueden haber comprado un piso para vivir y ya.


----------



## DEREC (19 May 2019)

En realidad es bastante mas facil de lo que parece, solo hace falta gastar poco, ganar bien y empezar a invertir lo antes posible.

Lo que pasa que en este pais los sueldos son por lo general una basura, la gente gasta lo que no tiene para aparentar y tiene nula cultura economica.

Esta aceptado que con 25 veces tus gastos anuales ahorrados es suficiente para retirarte y vivir de las rentas, al menos esto ha funcionado en los ultimos 200 años. Eso sin tener en cuenta futuras herencias, trabajos o pensiones.

Yo actualmente estoy en en 20 veces con 40 años. Espero poder retirarme con 45 a mas tardar. Si hubiera empezado a invertir antes creo que ya estaria jubilado. Y todo ha sido fruto de mi trabajo, no hace falta heredar nada.

Os dejo una calculadora donde podeis ver cuanto necesitais para retiraros. Seguro que es mucho menos dinero del que creeis.

FIRECalc: A different kind of retirement calculator


----------



## apeche2000 (19 May 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> En realidad es bastante mas facil de lo que parece, solo hace falta gastar poco, ganar bien y empezar a invertir lo antes posible.
> 
> Lo que pasa que en este pais los sueldos son por lo general una basura, la gente gasta lo que no tiene para aparentar y tiene nula cultura economica.
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa es que esos cálculos vienen del mundo anglosajón y dan por supuesto impuestos moderados a las rentas del capital, nulo o muy reducido impuesto del patrimonio, e imposibilidad de que un partido de extrema izquierda sea la llave de la gobernabilidad del pais. De un pais en el que el problema de las pensiones está a la vuelta de la esquina y en el que cada año hay mas votantes pensionistas, frente a una natalidad muy reducida.

Esos números no tienen en cuenta el riesgo político y social, que al final derivará en riesgo fiscal, de este pais


----------



## DEREC (19 May 2019)

Eso es cierto, aqui machacan al inversor a impuestos. En EEUU UK tienen un monton de opciones de cuentas con beneficios fiscales, algunas libres de IRPF otras libres de impuesto de capital. Aqui lo unico que se puede hacer es invertir en fondos para retrasar al maximo el pago del impuesto de capital.

Por otra parte, aqui es mas facil obtener subsidios, paro , pensiones, cobertura sanitaria. Asi que tampoco creo que la cifra de 25 veces esté tan alejada de la realidad.


----------



## uberales (19 May 2019)

luismarple dijo:


> El unico millonario que conozco es dueño de tres bares. Trabaja como tres horas al día revisando la contabilidad, los pedidos y las cajas de los bares para ver que todo cuadra. El dia que tiene un plan mejor ni enciende el ordenador. Su labor es supervisar.
> 
> Para qué iba a querer retirarse ese??? Si tiene una máquina de hacer pasta que prácticamente trabaja sola!



Para mi, eso es mejor que estar retirado. Tienes una rutina, quizá no muy grande, que viene bien. Siempre me pregunto cómo no volverme loco sin rutina.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 May 2019)

yo he ganado bastante pasta en mis negocios. 

He hecho un cálculo de cuanto gasto al año y he comprado el tiempo que me queda de juventud. 
Para mi, para leer, para entender y ver el mundo que me rodea, para recargar pilas, una parada técnica como hacen a los aviones. 

RECOMENDABLE A TODO EL MUNDO. 

Amancio Ortega , daría toda su fortuna , por tener mi edad.


----------



## DEREC (19 May 2019)

uberales dijo:


> Para mi, eso es mejor que estar retirado. Tienes una rutina, quizá no muy grande, que viene bien. Siempre me pregunto cómo no volverme loco sin rutina.



La verdad es que si que hay gente que le pasa, suelo leer el foro de financial independence de reddit y hay muchos casos de gente que se retira y lo pasa mal.

Lo suyo es ocupar el tiempo en cosas que te gusten, estudiar algo, hacer de voluntario en algun sitio, viajes, deporte...

Como ultimo recurso siempre podrias volver a trabajar. Un trabajo relajado, a media jornada, cerca de casa. 

Si tu idea es seguir trabajando a media jornada la cantidad necesaria para "retirarte" se reduce considerablemente.


----------



## KaSolo (19 May 2019)

Yo tengo 47 y me quedan tres para retírame, supongo que con 40 me podría haber retirado según el concepto lonchafinista pero me gustan los placeres de la vida y casi ninguno de ellos encaja en un concepto lonchafinista. Por otro lado, para mi retirarme en ningún caso es dejar de trabajar, es trabajar en lo que quiero si quiero y hasta que me canse o tenga algo mejor que hacer... no sé estar sin hacer nada, tengo una mente muy activa.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (20 May 2019)

Conozco a alguno que en teoría podría hacerlo (familia con negocios y pasta)


----------



## Galvani (24 May 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> En realidad es bastante mas facil de lo que parece, solo hace falta gastar poco, ganar bien y empezar a invertir lo antes posible.
> 
> Lo que pasa que en este pais los sueldos son por lo general una basura, la gente gasta lo que no tiene para aparentar y tiene nula cultura economica.
> 
> ...



¿Pero y la edad qué? ¿O tomas en cuenta 40 años? Es peligrosa esa calculadora. Suponte que alguien tiene 40 años y unos gastos tirando por lo bajo de 14000 euros (alquiler en un sitio muy barato, vida tranquila etc.) Eso son 350k A ver como lo consigues sin herencia. Tendrías que haber estado desde los 18 trabajando sin estar parado y sin gastar nada. 

Lo veo imposible a no ser que pegues un pelotazo o te montes algo que funcione. Además aquí en España yo diría que un millón de euros mínimo para vivir desde los 40 Esa calculadora tiene en cuenta lo que pasa en Uk. Aquí las pensiones etc...


----------



## Galvani (24 May 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Eso es cierto, aqui machacan al inversor a impuestos. En EEUU UK tienen un monton de opciones de cuentas con beneficios fiscales, algunas libres de IRPF otras libres de impuesto de capital. Aqui lo unico que se puede hacer es invertir en fondos para retrasar al maximo el pago del impuesto de capital.
> 
> Por otra parte, aqui es mas facil obtener subsidios, paro , pensiones, cobertura sanitaria. Asi que tampoco creo que la cifra de 25 veces esté tan alejada de la realidad.



Es más fácil para cierta gente. El paro son dos años máximo y las pensiones en menos de 20 años serán una miseria.


----------



## DEREC (24 May 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Pero y la edad qué? ¿O tomas en cuenta 40 años? Es peligrosa esa calculadora. Suponte que alguien tiene 40 años y unos gastos tirando por lo bajo de 14000 euros (alquiler en un sitio muy barato, vida tranquila etc.) Eso son 350k A ver como lo consigues sin herencia. Tendrías que haber estado desde los 18 trabajando sin estar parado y sin gastar nada.
> 
> Lo veo imposible a no ser que pegues un pelotazo o te montes algo que funcione. Además aquí en España yo diría que un millón de euros mínimo para vivir desde los 40 Esa calculadora tiene en cuenta lo que pasa en Uk. Aquí las pensiones etc...



Alguien que ahorre de media 1000 € al mes e invierta puede plantarse en los 40 años con 500- 600k €, suficiente para retirarse si tiene gastos contenidos. Evidentemente, si ganas mil € no puedes ahorrar mil €, pero cualquiera que gane de 2500 para arriba lo puede hacer fácilmente.

Cómo todo, en esta vida no hay nada seguro y las inversiones podrían ir peor de la media histórica, pero también te pueden despedir con 55 años y pasar miserias hasta que te jubiles.

Si se da este último caso lo peor que te puede pasar es que tengas que volver a trabajar.



Enviado desde mi Redmi 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Galvani (24 May 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Alguien que ahorre de media 1000 € al mes e invierta puede plantarse en los 40 años con 500- 600k €, suficiente para retirarse si tiene gastos contenidos. Evidentemente, si ganas mil € no puedes ahorrar mil €, pero cualquiera que gane de 2500 para arriba lo puede hacer fácilmente.
> 
> Cómo todo, en esta vida no hay nada seguro y las inversiones podrían ir peor de la media histórica, pero también te pueden despedir con 55 años y pasar miserias hasta que te jubiles.
> 
> ...



Joder, 2500 para arriba y desde los 20 será y luego invierte y llega a los 500K Eso sólo lo podrán hacer 4 Imposible para la gente corriente. Y teniendo un colchón cojonudo a los 30, invirtiendo si no es dando un pelotazo tampoco llegas ni de coña.


----------



## Seronoser (24 May 2019)

Disfruta de tu dinero mientras seas joven y tengas salud.
Llegar a los 50 sano es cada vez más complicado, ya sea por:
1. Las enfermedades que nos acechan, sobre todo pasada una edad.
2. Las charos y sus caprichos, que son caros.
3. Si tienes churumbeles...tu horizonte vital cambiará, y tragarás y remarás lo que haga falta por ellos.
4. El futuro incierto de Europeistán.

Por tanto deja de hacer cálculos de...si ahorro 1000 durante 25 años...y disfruta, con moderación, de la juventud y de la vida. Nadie te asegura, no ya que estés vivo, sino que estés sano, o que tu entorno lo esté. 
La gente a dos nóminas de la indigencia para pagar pisos...sin poder gastar ni para pipas...pero qué mierda de vida es esa???...en fin, Darwin hace su trabajo, eso es verdad.


----------



## silverdaemon (24 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> yo he ganado bastante pasta en mis negocios.
> 
> He hecho un cálculo de cuanto gasto al año y he comprado el tiempo que me queda de juventud.
> Para mi, para leer, para entender y ver el mundo que me rodea, para recargar pilas, una parada técnica como hacen a los aviones.
> ...



Depende, está claro, de cuanto capital dispongas y de que posibilidades de retornar al mercado laboral
Hay muchas profesiones en las que la parada técnica es un suicidio


----------



## silverdaemon (24 May 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Alguien que ahorre de media 1000 € al mes e invierta *puede plantarse en los 40 años con 500- 600k €, suficiente para retirarse si tiene gastos contenidos*. Evidentemente, si ganas mil € no puedes ahorrar mil €, pero cualquiera que gane de 2500 para arriba lo puede hacer fácilmente.
> 
> Cómo todo, en esta vida no hay nada seguro y las inversiones podrían ir peor de la media histórica, pero también te pueden despedir con 55 años y pasar miserias hasta que te jubiles.
> 
> ...



Solo es viable si no tienes hijos y ademas no pareja (o pareja que comparta tu vida contemplativa y te de sexo mientras se automantiene...difficult)


----------



## DEREC (24 May 2019)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Solo es viable si no tienes hijos y ademas no pareja (o pareja que comparta tu vida contemplativa y te de sexo mientras se automantiene...difficult)



Tampoco creo que sea imprescindible no tener familia o ser un miserable. Yo gasto de media unos 1500 € al mes y no me privo de nada, simplemente gasto con cabeza. Conozco familias enteras que viven con esos 1500 € o menos. Lo que me sobra del sueldo y las pagas extras va directamente a ahorro. Evidentemente si tienes una exposa funde-tarjetas o tus hijos van al colegio aleman pues es mucho mas dificil.

Lo que hace falta es no aumentar el gasto al nivel de los ingresos, que es lo que haria el 90% de la gente de este pais. Que te suben el sueldo; cochazo, que cobras un bonus: al caribe a todo lujo.... y asi si que no se puede.

Ademas es mejor que sea asi, si todo el mundo lo pudiera hacer, ¿quien iba a seguir remando?


----------



## hartman2 (24 May 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> La verdad es que si que hay gente que le pasa, suelo leer el foro de financial independence de reddit y hay muchos casos de gente que se retira y lo pasa mal.
> 
> Lo suyo es ocupar el tiempo en cosas que te gusten, estudiar algo, hacer de voluntario en algun sitio, viajes, deporte...
> 
> ...



quien es la de tu avatar es para un estudio.


----------



## DEREC (24 May 2019)

hartman2 dijo:


> quien es la de tu avatar es para un estudio.



Lauren Ridealgh


----------



## Radd19 (24 May 2019)

Lo de retirarse a los 40 y tantos lo veo muy complicado.
LA teoría del ahorro y la inversión desde joven se suele venir abajo cuando la vida real se va complicando: tienes familia, hijos, padres dependientes, separaciones, crisis económicas, imprevistos,..etc.. Al final no creo que se pueda ahorrar lo suficiente para dejar de trabajar.
Un objetivo mucho más realista pienso que es ahorrar para la jubilación de tal forma que complementes la pensión oficial y si tienes la oportunidad de jubilarte 2 o 3 años antes de la edad oficial lo puedas hacer. Y si no al menos pasar una jubilación desahogada.


----------



## Hurdlerate (24 May 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Alguien que ahorre de media 1000 € al mes e invierta puede plantarse en los 40 años con 500- 600k €, suficiente para retirarse si tiene gastos contenidos. Evidentemente, si ganas mil € no puedes ahorrar mil €, pero cualquiera que gane de 2500 para arriba lo puede hacer fácilmente.
> 
> Cómo todo, en esta vida no hay nada seguro y las inversiones podrían ir peor de la media histórica, pero también te pueden despedir con 55 años y pasar miserias hasta que te jubiles.
> 
> ...



Como se ve que no tienes familia 

Ganar 2500 y ahorrar 1000 .. jajajaja 

Sois tan tiernos ...


----------



## Josebs (25 May 2019)

Claro que se puede, que tu no puedas o pienses que no se puede no quiere decir que sea imposible. Hay gente que lo hace, si te pagas a ti primero, llevas una política de ahorro en cada decisión de consumo de tu día a día y evitas la ley Parkinson ya está....A no ser que quieras vivir en el centro de una capital/ciudad cara, es decir un suicidio financiero para cualquier currito/clase media..


----------



## Hurdlerate (25 May 2019)

Josebs dijo:


> Claro que se puede, que tu no puedas o pienses que no se puede no quiere decir que sea imposible. Hay gente que lo hace, si te pagas a ti primero, llevas una política de ahorro en cada decisión de consumo de tu día a día y evitas la ley Parkinson ya está....A no ser que quieras vivir en el centro de una capital/ciudad cara, es decir un suicidio financiero para cualquier currito/clase media..



Claro, supongo que se puede si renuncias a todo lo que no es imprescindible, como una familia .. un techo .. o comer


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 May 2019)

Testabuin dijo:


> En esas estoy yo, de momento ahorrando a muerte pero balanceandolo tb para tener ciertas comodidades y algunos pequeños vicios, ya que puede ser que tenga que estar unos 5 años así para poder ahorrar mínimo 100k para luego invertirlo en un negocio que en unos 8 años des de su compra pueda estar pagado y me rente sin casi trabajar unos 3k al mes, además de poder vender el negocio en sí, si fuese necesario. Suficiente para mantener a una familia. Si todo va bien lo conseguiré con 40 años.



NO SEAS TONTO. 
SÉ GENEROSO CON LAS PEQUEÑAS COSAS
Aprovecha para disfrutar tu juventud hasta exprimirla al máximo. 

Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por tener tu edad. 
*«La planificación a largo plazo no es pensar en decisiones futuras, sino en el futuro de las decisiones presentes»*

nunca se debe planificar a larguísimo plazo por dos importantes razones :

El mundo está cambiando a velocidad vertiginosa.
Nada te puede garantizar que mañana sigas vivo.


----------



## Josebs (25 May 2019)

Las cigarras nos mirais a las hormigas como si fuéramos tristes, aburridas y no disfrutáramos de la vida, de nuestra juventud...
Primer error, para vosotros disfrutar y vivir la vida parece ser que es gastar dinero, algunos solo saben disfrutar de la vida parece ser gastando, sea más o menos, adquiriendo bienes, propiedades que se convierten en pasivos, vacaciones.
Tampoco las hormigas renunciamos a una familia, ni techo, ni comida como dicen otros...
Pero si nuestras parejas tienen ingresos, la capacidad himbersora se multiplica X2, que no la capacidad de gasto por lo que no justifiqueis vuestro quiero y no puedo con la crítica a los demás, es una opinión respetable, pero poco acertada, pa muestra un metalero-himbersor, saludos


----------



## Galvani (25 May 2019)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Solo es viable si no tienes hijos y ademas no pareja (o pareja que comparta tu vida contemplativa y te de sexo mientras se automantiene...difficult)



Al loro, ahorrar 1000 euros durante 20 años. Claro, en España se empieza ganando 2000 euros y estas 20 años ahorrando 1000 euros e invirtiendo y llegas a tener 500k Una persona normal con suerte y ahorrando a tope (no cuento ni vivienda) llegaría solo con ahorros no se, pero muy lejos de 500k y si invierte igual pierde mucho más que gana. 

Es un absurdo. Con 40 años trabajando para otro nadie se retira aunque invierta. Para tener esas cantidades, herencias con las que inviertes y pegas un pelotazo o tener un negocio. Lo demás son sueños.


----------



## Galvani (25 May 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Tampoco creo que sea imprescindible no tener familia o ser un miserable. Yo gasto de media unos 1500 € al mes y no me privo de nada, simplemente gasto con cabeza. Conozco familias enteras que viven con esos 1500 € o menos. Lo que me sobra del sueldo y las pagas extras va directamente a ahorro. Evidentemente si tienes una exposa funde-tarjetas o tus hijos van al colegio aleman pues es mucho mas dificil.
> 
> Lo que hace falta es no aumentar el gasto al nivel de los ingresos, que es lo que haria el 90% de la gente de este pais. Que te suben el sueldo; cochazo, que cobras un bonus: al caribe a todo lujo.... y asi si que no se puede.
> 
> Ademas es mejor que sea asi, si todo el mundo lo pudiera hacer, ¿quien iba a seguir remando?



Lo que tu gastas al mes es más de lo que ganan muchos. Pones un nivel de ingresos impensable para España y durante muchísimos años. Y las inversiones que te vayan bien... Lo que pasa es que no gastas nada por ahorrar e invertir y ni disfrutas ni te puedes retirar. Anda que no hay gente que se ha tirado toda la vida ahorrando y trabajando para tener una casa en el pueblo y un colchón de 100 o 200k al jubilarse. Vamos una mierda.


----------



## DEREC (25 May 2019)

Jode que pesaos, que aqui nadie ha dicho que lo pueda hacer todo el mundo. Una vez mas: hace falta tener ingresos altos y gastos bajos e invertir el ahorro. 

Aunque no os lo creais hay gente que gana mas de de 2500 y de 3000 € al mes. Muchos de ellos, aun pudiendo retirarsede forma temprana, seguiran en la carrera de la rata.


----------



## Hurdlerate (25 May 2019)

Ni futbolista, tenistas, jugadores de póker puteros millonarios de antes ni creadores de start uso de internet vendidas por millones


----------



## loveisintheair (26 May 2019)

JoseLMN dijo:


> Eso es, lo suyo es poder acabar dedicándote a lo que más te apetezca...



No.
Lo suyo no es acabar dedicándote a lo que más te apetezca.
Lo suyo es dedicarte a lo tuyo siempre.

Tengo amigos de mi quinta -más de 50- que se han pasado la vida en trabajos que odian soñando con el momento de la prejubilación. Porque entonces -creen ellos- se convertirán en otras personas y pasarán de grises empleados a navegantes, pintores, músicos, moteros, escritores, moteros, hortelanos… Los pobres creen que la vida de verdad empieza a los sesenta.

Pero cuando al fin la empresa los prejubila, la mayoría se pasa la vida en el ambulatorio. Bien acompañando a sus inmortales madres, bien revisándose la próstata, mirándose la tensión, la artritis… A algunos les queda tiempo para ir a clase de pintura y de francés dos o tres días a la semana, a eso se reduce la intensa vida que esperaban. Y eso en el mejor de los casos, porque algunos mueren antes, trabajando en lo que más odian.

La mayoría de la gente no se dedica a lo que le gusta porque tiene miedo, porque prefieren lo seguro. Pero lo único seguro es la muerte.
Si hay algo que de verdad te guste, dedícate a ello ya.


----------



## needmoney (26 May 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo algo parecido.
> Tengo 42 años y ahora un hijo de 1 año. Mi idea es trabajar lo mínimo posible y tener un nivel de vida aceptable (sin grandes caprichos).
> Trabajo de profesor a media jornada (1000 euros al mes) y tengo un pequeño negocio web que después de 14 años con él, ya he dado con la tecla según quiera ingresar más o menos. Sin hacer prácticamente nada ingreso unos 500 y si piso el acelerador gano unos 1500. Y hace 5 años cobré una herencia y estoy moviendo ese dinero con inversiones varias y con buenos resultados.
> 
> ...



cuanto ingresas con la web y de que es??

creo qe en otro hilo habias comentado una vez que no pagabas impuestos por el adsense osea que ni de coña ganas eso con la web o te has dado de alta?


----------



## needmoney (26 May 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Tampoco creo que sea imprescindible no tener familia o ser un miserable. Yo gasto de media unos 1500 € al mes y no me privo de nada, simplemente gasto con cabeza. Conozco familias enteras que viven con esos 1500 € o menos. Lo que me sobra del sueldo y las pagas extras va directamente a ahorro. Evidentemente si tienes una exposa funde-tarjetas o tus hijos van al colegio aleman pues es mucho mas dificil.
> 
> Lo que hace falta es no aumentar el gasto al nivel de los ingresos, que es lo que haria el 90% de la gente de este pais. Que te suben el sueldo; cochazo, que cobras un bonus: al caribe a todo lujo.... y asi si que no se puede.
> 
> Ademas es mejor que sea asi, si todo el mundo lo pudiera hacer, ¿quien iba a seguir remando?



la mayoria no gana ni 1500€ al mes

y a que cojones llamais "invertir"? todo lo que no sea meterlo en una empresa gigante que sabes que no va a cobrar tipo cocacola y que te de dividendos? otra cosa me parece demasiado riesgo y para eso compras bitcoins


----------



## needmoney (26 May 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero si eso pasa los demas no estaran mejor que yo....... y mientras tanto llevo varios años que me encuentro a antiguos compañeros y parecen tener 50 años de las panzadas de trabajar que se han pegado y en cambio yo parezco tener 25 en lugar de 35.
> 
> Mucha gente dice lo mismo, los pisos iran a la mierda...... bueno pues que me quiten mientras lo bailado.
> 
> ...



mis10 pero tenerlo todo en pisos es un riesgo por que el barrio se puede convertir en un sitio paco que nadie quiera alquilar o que solo vaya gentuza y problemas constantes y al final es un trabajo


----------



## nuvole (26 May 2019)

Yo cobro 1200 netos, una miseria. Aún así ahorro 800 € al mes (no todos), eso si, piso pagado.


----------



## Hurdlerate (26 May 2019)

nuvole dijo:


> Yo cobro 1200 netos, una miseria. Aún así ahorro 800 € al mes (no todos), eso si, piso pagado.



Eres más excepcion que regla.. benedictina, claro

Podemos jugar a eso, pero no es gracioso , y es mentira

Ibi, luz, agua, gas, transporte, comida, seguros, algo de vida social, vacaciones, ropa..

No, con 400 euros al mes en españa no se vive , y si lo haces , aunque técnicamente es vida porque hay latidos cardiacos, es más un caso de coma permanente ..


----------



## megamaxi (26 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> La guerra mundial fue una confrontación de 3 tipos de economía :
> la productiva ( Alemania, Japón , sentido común )
> la especulativa ( Judíos norteamericanos- ingleses deseosos de esclavizar a otras naciones con trequemanejes financieros )
> la comunista ( URSS, un desastre que consiste en que el estado es dueño de todo y esclaviza a las personas )
> ...



La economía alemana era una mierda y tenía una intervención estatal brutal.
América era muchísimo mas industrial que Alemania y sobre todo más racional.


----------



## nuvole (26 May 2019)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> Eres más excepcion que regla.. benedictina, claro
> 
> Podemos jugar a eso, pero no es gracioso , y es mentira
> 
> ...



No es mentira. Soy ahorrador, nada más.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (26 May 2019)

Yo lo podría hacer ya pero para subsistir. Pero bueno me podría ir a Canarias, 2 años de paro al máximo y luego salario social canario. 

Con lo ahorrado comprar zulo, y pasta enb para ir tirando. 

Quien dice Canarias dice un pueblo de montaña en Asturias. 

Luego también podría complicarme la cosa y montar una SL que no me diese beneficios etc... Y llevar una actividad que me pagase los gastos. 

Cualquier lonchafinista de este foro a día de hoy lo podría hacer. 

Hay por ahí un artículo de un yankee, titulado "6 meses más", que habla de la mania de decir voy a remar 6 meses más aunque ya podría ser financieramente libre. 

Mirad, en España hay 10 millones de personas que no saben hacer la o con un canuto, se llama inmuis, nacionalizados e hijos de inmis... Y a esos se las suda todo eso de la carrera profesional, reputación profesional etc... Se dedican a follar y a ser lemmings del sistema. 

Nosotros partimos, y hablo de foreros lonchafinistas, de mucha ventaja, casi infinita, sino dejamos de remar es PORQUE En El Fondo No Queremos.. O nos esperamos esos 6 meses más. 

Nos da pena tirar por la borda lo conseguido, ya, que os ha costado mucho y no nos ha ayudado nadie. 

Pero por poder todos los de esta hilo lo podríamos hacer, yo el primero.


----------



## Satori (26 May 2019)

Yo me he medio retirado, trabajo entre 15 y 25 horas a la semana, desde el 2012 que tenia 47 tacos. Ahora bien, estuve currando desde el 90 hasta el 2008 como un cabrón, jornadas de 14 horas de lunes a sábado y también algún domingo, casi sin vacaciones etc. Por suerte me ha ido bien.


----------



## silverdaemon (26 May 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Jode que pesaos, que aqui nadie ha dicho que lo pueda hacer todo el mundo. Una vez mas: hace falta tener ingresos altos y gastos bajos e invertir el ahorro.
> 
> Aunque no os lo creais hay gente que gana mas de de 2500 y de 3000 € al mes. Muchos de ellos, aun pudiendo retirarsede forma temprana, seguiran en la carrera de la rata.



Pero es que lo que aquí llamamos "la carrera de la rata" es la vida normal de casi todo el mundo

La gente lo que quiere es ascender en su trabajo, ganar mas, comprar un deportivo o un SUV premium, viajar a hoteles 5 estrellas, dar envndia a sus vecinos y marcar status en las reuniones familiares frente a hermanos y primos........

SUV premium de 50K rugiendo en las incorporaciones MANDA

pagar Implantes de silicona y lifting + mucho pilates con monitor cubano sabrosón MANDAN

Adosado de 600K en urbanizaciones de clase mal llamada media en periferia de Madrid y Barcelona MANDA

LLevar a tus hijos Borja y Piedad a colegios bilingues con millones de extraescolares carísimas MANDA

TOMAD NOTA BETILLAS DE LA CARRERA DE LA RATA.


----------



## Monsieur George (26 May 2019)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Pero es que lo que aquí llamamos "la carrera de la rata" es la vida normal de casi todo el mundo
> 
> La gente lo que quiere es ascender en su trabajo, ganar mas, comprar un deportivo o un SUV premium, viajar a hoteles 5 estrellas, dar envndia a sus vecinos y marcar status en las reuniones familiares frente a hermanos y primos........
> 
> ...



Pues para alguien que sé puede permitir por ingresos esos caprichos, si los suprimiera y ahorrara, podría mejorar su vida una barbaridad. Primero, porque todo el listado de arriba son cosas supérfluas. Eliminándolas de por sí, una ya gana en calidad de vida. Si además te permiten ahorrar para dejar trabajos estresantes o inmorales, miel sobre hojuelas. ¡¡Y a vivir la vida!!

¿Y qué es vivir y saborear la vida? No tener horarios, no tener jefes, no tener obligaciones, tener libertad para disponer de tu tiempo cómo te de la gana (dormir, jugar, hacer deporte). Y si encimas has conseguido acumular un gran patrimonio y capital, podrías sumar a la libertad sobre el tiempo la posibilidad de tener libertad de movimiento para viajar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 May 2019)

megamaxi dijo:


> La economía alemana era una mierda y tenía una intervención estatal brutal.
> América era muchísimo mas industrial que Alemania y sobre todo más racional.



por eso asesinaron a 70 millones de europeos y destruyeron la ciudades con sus habitantes dentro de las casas.
No puedo creer que un país como Japón mereciese las bombas atómicas y Tokio destruido con millones de muertos.

¿ acaso los japoneses atentaron y explosionaron bombas en Nueva York ?


----------



## silverdaemon (26 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> por eso asesinaron a 70 millones de europeos y destruyeron la ciudades con sus habitantes dentro de las casas.
> No puedo creer que un país como Japón mereciese las bombas atómicas y Tokio destruido con millones de muertos.
> 
> ¿ acaso los japoneses atentaron y explosionaron bombas en Nueva York ?



no es lo que merezcas o no. USA no iba a permitir otra potencia expansionista en el pacífico que no fuesen ellos


----------



## Szadek (26 May 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha podido retirarse antes de los 40 gracias a sus inversiones y/o ahorro? Si alguien lo ha conseguido que nos cuente como lo ha hecho.
> 
> Gracias.



- Dudo mucho que mas de la mitad de los usuarios sobrepasen los 25, por eso no concibo la pregunta. Es como preguntar sobre la teoría de cuerdas, en el foro de "_*Cotilleando*_":


----------



## DEREC (26 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Dudo mucho que mas de la mitad de los usuarios sobrepasen los 25, por eso no concibo la pregunta. Es como preguntar sobre la teoría de cuerdas, en el foro de "_*Cotilleando*_":



La edad para hacerse esa pregunta son los 20. Tu mejor espera a los 70 a ver si entonces te queda algo de pension.


----------



## Szadek (26 May 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> La edad para hacerse esa pregunta son los 20. Tu mejor espera a los 70 a ver si entonces te queda algo de pension.



- Al no ser que pertenezcas a esa élite de 428.000 forrados en España, preocúpate por la pensión tanto como yo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 May 2019)

silverdaemon dijo:


> no es lo que merezcas o no. USA no iba a permitir otra potencia expansionista en el pacífico que no fuesen ellos



ya, y para eso asesinan a 70 millones de personas. 
y luego quien queda de asesino para la historia es Hitler


----------



## silverdaemon (26 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Al no ser que pertenezcas a esa élite de 428.000 forrados en España, preocúpate por la pensión tanto como yo.



ese número de donde sale? son los declarantes del impuesto de patrimonio?


----------



## silverdaemon (26 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> ya, y para eso asesinan a 70 millones de personas.
> y luego quien queda de asesino para la historia es Hitler



una cosa es la historia y otra la visión popular de la historia.

la visión popular es la que dictan hollywood y netflix a traves de sus propaganda.

una vez leí que la mayoria de la gente piensa que hitler era enano como consecuencia de la caracterización de charles chaplin en el gran dictador. cuando en realidad era levemente mas alto que el promedio de estatura de alemania en la época.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 May 2019)

silverdaemon dijo:


> una cosa es la historia y otra la visión popular de la historia.
> 
> la visión popular es la que dictan hollywood y netflix a traves de sus propaganda.
> 
> una vez leí que la mayoria de la gente piensa que hitler era enano como consecuencia de la caracterización de charles chaplin en el gran dictador. cuando en realidad era levemente mas alto que el promedio de estatura de alemania en la época.



paradójicamente , la borregada no era consciente que si ese hombre " monstruoso " quería exterminar a todo aquel que no fuese alto y rubio, tendría que matar a todo el gobierno alemán y suicidarse. 
Es curioso como se puede hacer creer a la gente cualquier cosa aunque la evidencia diga lo contrario


----------



## Josebs (26 May 2019)

debe ser el nº de políticos que mantenemos


----------



## POYADURA-NO-CREE-EN-DIOS (26 May 2019)

El que es de clase obrera dudo que pueda ,más que nada los nacidos a finales de los 70 nos encontramos todo inventado, subida de la vida y nuevo modelo de familia..dónde el capitalismo se asegura que vas a ser 30 años su esclavo hipotecado.
El que diga a los 40 se retira es por herencia, pagas por enfermedad crónica, que yo no la quiero, o casos excepcionales, como el marqués de Galapagar conocido como chepas, dejo la universidad y el piso de Vallecas para vivir en una mansión con escolta y hacer niños como los tontos.


----------



## Szadek (26 May 2019)

silverdaemon dijo:


> ese número de donde sale? son los declarantes del impuesto de patrimonio?



"_En la actualidad, existen en España un total de 428.000 millonarios, un 15,6% más que en 2016 (370.000 personas). Es así el país número 12 con más grandes fortunas de todo el mundo_. "

- Ya estoy un poco has los huevos de que la gente piense que, quienes nos molestamos en invertir tiempo en buscar información y declarar nuestras opiniones en consecuencia, nos las inventemos. Según la siguiente fuente, en el año 2017 había al menos 428.000 millonarios en España, de ahí que diga aquello;

*Fuente*:
Ya hay 428.000 millonarios en España, un 15,6% más que en 2016


----------



## silverdaemon (26 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> paradójicamente , la borregada no era consciente que si ese hombre " monstruoso " quería exterminar a todo aquel que no fuese alto y rubio, tendría que matar a todo el gobierno alemán y suicidarse.
> Es curioso como se puede hacer creer a la gente cualquier cosa aunque la evidencia diga lo contrario



pero tampoco has de negar que la borregada fascista (que existe, igual que la progre) sobrevalora los logros del tercer Reich

en este mismo foro Aynrandiano2 ha contado en varios hilos el auténtico desastre organizativo del ejercito nazi y su producción industrial/militar


----------



## silverdaemon (26 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> "_En la actualidad, existen en España un total de 428.000 millonarios, un 15,6% más que en 2016 (370.000 personas). Es así el país número 12 con más grandes fortunas de todo el mundo_. "
> 
> - Ya estoy un poco has los huevos de que la gente piense que, quienes nos molestamos en invertir tiempo en buscar información y declarar nuestras opiniones en consecuencia, nos las inventemos. Según la siguiente fuente, en el año 2017 había al menos 428.000 millonarios en España, de ahí que diga aquello;
> 
> ...



esta cifra hay que cogerla con cuidado

cualquiera que herede un piso en condiciones en zona media de Madrid/Barcelona y tenga segunda residencia en la costa ya se pone facilmente en digamos 400000+200000= 600.000 euros en inmuebles.

400.000 euros en ahorros está muy bien, pero tampoco te hace un Warren Buffet Ibérico.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 May 2019)

silverdaemon dijo:


> pero tampoco has de negar que la borregada fascista (que existe, igual que la progre) sobrevalora los logros del tercer Reich
> 
> en este mismo foro Aynrandiano2 ha contado en varios hilos el auténtico desastre organizativo del ejercito nazi y su producción industrial/militar



¿ te puedes imaginar como sería el mundo actual si no hubiesen arrasado Europa ? 

opina


----------



## mendi1981 (26 May 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo me retire con 26 mas o menos, llevo 10 años sin dar palo al agua.
> 
> Tengo un amigo similar a mi .... aunque el trabaja de vez en cuando en alguna bolsa de trabajo como la de correos que lo llaman un mes o dos al año, es de mi edad unos 35 años.
> 
> ...



Y tus padres te dejaron coger todo su patrimonio y reinvertirlo? si le digo a mi padre que me deje al mando de todo su patrimonio.. por lo pronto me manda a la mierda.. 
Enhorabuena por retirarte a los 26, pero creo que hay poca gente con esas oportunidades. Yo por lo pronto tendré que seguir remando y ahorrando para invertirlo. Dudo que lo consiga antes de los 50..


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 May 2019)

mendi1981 dijo:


> Y tus padres te dejaron coger todo su patrimonio y reinvertirlo? si le digo a mi padre que me deje al mando de todo su patrimonio.. por lo pronto me manda a la mierda..
> Enhorabuena por retirarte a los 26, pero creo que hay poca gente con esas oportunidades. Yo por lo pronto tendré que seguir remando y ahorrando para invertirlo. Dudo que lo consiga antes de los 50..




Eso se hace poco a poco, ademas eso que dices de me manda a la mierda es lo mismo que pensaba yo, hay que ir ganando confianza poco a poco, en cuanto van viendo que lo que estas haciendo les trae beneficios te van dejando....... 

Al principio algun encabronamiento, alguna voz mas alta que otra, luego claudican y admiten que tenias razon aunque sea a regañadientes, una persona mucho mas vieja que tu es bastante dificil que admita que tu estas mas listo en algunas cosas, al principio incluso aunque vea que puedes tener razon te seguira dando porculo y poniendo pegas.

Cuando ya van viendo que la cartilla esta mas grande y que tienen mas patrimonio acaban por callarse, tambien mi opinion es que estos son mas flojos aun que yo........ entonces mas bien lo que no querian eran lios de ningun tipo, cuando han visto que si un inquilino llama por que hay un grifo roto y yo arreglo el problema, yo me entiendo con los inquilinos para todo y eso ....... pues ellos ven que siguen con su tranquila vida y ya acaban por dejarte hacer y deshacer casi todo lo que quieras.

Es solo plantar cara al principio luego ya lo demas va solo.


----------



## mendi1981 (26 May 2019)

La verdad es que el tema ha salido varias veces, pero ya te digo que mi padre jamás cederá, es muy suyo.. Y lo cierto es que tiene bastante patrimonio pero.. bajo mi personal punto de vista no sabe gestionarlo, a día de hoy podría estar jubilado y sigue trabajando, no te digo más..
Supongo que está "chapado" de otra manera a la mía. Yo siempre he pensado que el trabajo te esclaviza pero bueno. Otra cosa es que tu trabajo sea tu hobby. Lo que me jode es eso.. tener la oportunidad y no aprovecharla. En fin, lo tendré que hacer poco a poco y sin ayuda ninguna.


----------



## Rauxa (27 May 2019)

needmoney dijo:


> cuanto ingresas con la web y de que es??
> 
> creo qe en otro hilo habias comentado una vez que no pagabas impuestos por el adsense osea que ni de coña ganas eso con la web o te has dado de alta?



Tengo varias historias online.

-Tengo un par de blogs que ya tienen más de 10 años y por tanto muchos artículos y tengo ahí metido adsense. Genero actualmente unos 200-250 euros al mes. Obviamente quien toque un poco este tema sabe que en cualquier momento Google te deja frito. Pero mientras, voy aprovechando e intento ir escribiendo cosas de calidad.

- Luego, aparte, tengo un pequeño negocio online relacionado con el mundo del deporte. Y de ahí, hay un par de consultoras deportivas que a menudo me llaman para darme algun trabajillo. Ahí todo es en A. Estoy muy especializado en un nicho y cuando una de estas consultoras tiene un cliente que necesita el servicio del que yo estoy especializado, me llaman. Es un trabajo desde casa y flexible 100%.


----------



## needmoney (27 May 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Tengo varias historias online.
> 
> -Tengo un par de blogs que ya tienen más de 10 años y por tanto muchos artículos y tengo ahí metido adsense. Genero actualmente unos 200-250 euros al mes. Obviamente quien toque un poco este tema sabe que en cualquier momento Google te deja frito. Pero mientras, voy aprovechando e intento ir escribiendo cosas de calidad.
> 
> - Luego, aparte, tengo un pequeño negocio online relacionado con el mundo del deporte. Y de ahí, hay un par de consultoras deportivas que a menudo me llaman para darme algun trabajillo. Ahí todo es en A. Estoy muy especializado en un nicho y cuando una de estas consultoras tiene un cliente que necesita el servicio del que yo estoy especializado, me llaman. Es un trabajo desde casa y flexible 100%.




con que gestoria?

a mi si se me va el trafico me veo sin experiencia laboral y sin ingresos pero de momento tirando pero vamos que si se lo que dices, ya me a pasado antes, te cambian el algoritmo y a tomar por culo

lo de la consultora deportiva como es? tienes titulacion como para que te consulten? si sabes de un tema puedes crear una web y decir que es una consultora cuand osolo eres tu? por que imagino que no tienes empleados


----------



## emosidongañado. (27 May 2019)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> Claro, supongo que se puede si renuncias a todo lo que no es imprescindible, como una familia .. un techo .. o comer



Un tipo que tenga unos ingresos de 2500 € sólo necesita juntarse con otra mujer que gane aunque sea 1000 €. Si esta mujer no le sale demasiado visillera,que las hay. Podrá vivir y hasta tener un hijo o incluso 2 ahorrando esos 1000 € al mes o más incluso.

No todo el mundo es un progre que necesita un chalé en Galapagar para poder sentirse realizado.


----------



## megamaxi (27 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> por eso asesinaron a 70 millones de europeos



70 millones mataron los angloamericanos? No se que fumas pero debe ser muy bueno.



> No puedo creer que un país como Japón mereciese las bombas atómicas y Tokio destruido con millones de muertos.
> 
> ¿ acaso los japoneses atentaron y explosionaron bombas en Nueva York ?



Acaso pudieron?
Mira lo que hicieron en China.
Masacre de Nankín - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Por cierto, este debate es para el subforo de historia. Que aquí estamos discutiendo como se puede retirar uno.


----------



## Hurdlerate (27 May 2019)

Superdoritoman dijo:


> Un tipo que tenga unos ingresos de 2500 € sólo necesita juntarse con otra mujer que gane aunque sea 1000 €. Si esta mujer no le sale demasiado visillera,que las hay. Podrá vivir y hasta tener un hijo o incluso 2 ahorrando esos 1000 € al mes o más incluso.
> 
> No todo el mundo es un progre que necesita un chalé en Galapagar para poder sentirse realizado.



Hablábamos de un tipo que gana 1200 y ahora 800..

Peor si, si se junta con una Onassis, posiblemente funcione

Uf

De todas formas, 3500 netos.. quitas 600 hipoteca, con comunidad, seguro, Ibi luz agua e internet te vas a mil 

Comer cuatro personas otros 600..

Vestir cuatro personas 400

Salir un par de veces al mes 200

Y aún no he hablado de coche...

No, no ahorras mil euros al mes, chaval.. no .. no.. no


----------



## Szadek (27 May 2019)

silverdaemon dijo:


> esta cifra hay que cogerla con cuidado
> 
> cualquiera que herede un piso en condiciones en zona media de Madrid/Barcelona y tenga segunda residencia en la costa ya se pone facilmente en digamos 400000+200000= 600.000 euros en inmuebles.
> 
> 400.000 euros en ahorros está muy bien, pero tampoco te hace un Warren Buffet Ibérico.



- No, pero te aleja claramente de la clase media alta española. Por otro lado, ahi que saber lo que es un activo y un pasivo, tener una casa con un valor de 600.000 euros se le puede considerar un pasivo, dado que no todos los españoles tenemos casas de 600.000 euros, ni tenemos la capacidad de poder mantenerla. Una persona rica que tiene una casa de 600.000 euros y no puede mantenerla, eventualmente la venderá, dejará de tener esa casa, pero seguirá teniendo 600.000 euros en el bolsillo. No la venderá por ese precio, la venderá por mas o por menos dependiendo del estado y de las obras que halla efectuado, ya que algunas obras aumentan el costo del inmueble, pero se sobre entiende. 

"_Además, nuestro país forma parte del grupo de *cuatro estados de la zona euro *(junto (Alemania, Francia e Italia) que se cuelan en el _*top ten de los países con las ganancias más abultadas en términos absolutos.* "

- En cualquiera de los casos no se cita eso en el link, simplemente se declara a las personas con ingresos brutos que les posiciona en una posición socioeconómica muy ventajosa, por lo tanto, el valor de sus posesiones materiales, son intrascendentes en la medida en la que se obvía que esos millonarios poseen activos que les ingresan en su cuenta corriente una suma de dinero abultada, ingresos millonarios. Para calificar cuantos millonarios hay en España se toma en consideración múltiples factores, uno de los cuales es de hecho, la ganancia absoluta El margen de tenencia, y aquí se habla de capital líquido, es de 10.000 dólares, es decir, en España hay 426.000 personas que cobran mas que eso;

"_No obstante, *la brecha entre los que más tienen y los que menos es considerable*, dado que en el ránking de la distribución de la riqueza se observa que *3.500 millones de personas*, equivalentes al 70% de todos los adultos en el mundo, poseen _*menos de 10.000 dólares.* "


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 May 2019)

megamaxi dijo:


> 70 millones mataron los angloamericanos? No se que fumas pero debe ser muy bueno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se ve que no has aprendido nada en el subforo de historia . 
Repasa tu las cifras que para eso tienes google.


----------



## megamaxi (27 May 2019)

Superdoritoman dijo:


> Un tipo que tenga unos ingresos de 2500 € sólo necesita juntarse con otra mujer que gane aunque sea 1000 €. Si esta mujer no le sale demasiado visillera,que las hay. Podrá vivir y hasta tener un hijo o incluso 2 ahorrando esos 1000 € al mes o más incluso.
> 
> No todo el mundo es un progre que necesita un chalé en Galapagar para poder sentirse realizado.



Y para que


ataraxio dijo:


> se ve que no has aprendido nada en el subforo de historia .
> Repasa tu las cifras que para eso tienes google.



Abre hilo y nos explicas a todos como hicieron los anglos para matar 70 millones de Europeos en la SGM.

Da para tesis doctoral en a URJC.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 May 2019)

megamaxi dijo:


> Y para que
> 
> 
> Abre hilo y nos explicas a todos como hicieron los anglos para matar 70 millones de Europeos en la SGM.
> ...



Hay innumerables páginas en google que te explican con todo detalle, los bombardeos de ciudades enteras por parte de los ingleses y alemanes. De hecho murió en cada una de ellas mucha más gente de una sentada que con las bombas atómicas.
No te voy a poner ninguna porque hay infinidad. 
ver fotos de ciudades completamente destruidas, con todos sus habitantes inocentes asesinados , no entra en la cabeza de una persona normal que alguien haya dado la orden de semejantes genocidios.

Lo de las torres gemelas fue la primera vez en la historia que alguien tocó suelo americano y parece que le han hecho replantear sus métodos. 
que no son necesarios misiles nucleares .


----------



## POYADURA-NO-CREE-EN-DIOS (27 May 2019)

Estoy impresionado...esto está lleno de genios y superdotados, algunos ya ni con 40...a los 30 ya tenían el tema encarrilado, aquí estoy demás...hay demasiado nivel.
No digo que alguno sea verdad pero la opción de morir es permanente y a esos que no han estrenado un coche, bebido una cerveza o comprado unas zapatillas de 100€...no les envidio nada. Vivid con vuestras miserias que yo trabajaré hasta que me toque pero de pocas cosas me pribo.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (27 May 2019)

POYADURA-NO-CREE-EN-DIOS dijo:


> Estoy impresionado...esto está lleno de genios y superdotados, algunos ya ni con 40...a los 30 ya tenían el tema encarrilado, aquí estoy demás...hay demasiado nivel.
> No digo que alguno sea verdad pero la opción de morir es permanente y a esos que no han estrenado un coche, bebido una cerveza o comprado unas zapatillas de 100€...no les envidio nada. Vivid con vuestras miserias que yo trabajaré hasta que me toque pero de pocas cosas me pribo.



Qué nivel macho. Lo de que la vida son dos días para enmascarar el hecho de ser unos manirrotos y hacerse la película de que cuando alguien ahorra e invierte es que no se toma una cerveza es de traca.

Yo entiendo que hay gente que tiene más gastos y tiene más difícil ahorrar, pero en los casos de mi entorno veo que es puro manirrotismo, ya que no se privan de cosas que no tienen sentido para su nivel de ingresos. 

Yo por ejemplo no tengo coche, pero es que abro un excel, veo la cantidad de gastos que acarrea y tengo para alquilar coches para los viajes, ir en taxi o en coches tipo car2go y me sobra pasta todavía. Que si me voy a vivir fuera de Madrid me tengo que comprar un coche, pues miro uno de segunda mano y echo números, pero yo hablo de la gente que vive aquí con la que tengo contacto.

Lo que me toca los cojones es gente quejándose de que no tiene dinero, que está pagando 200 del coche, 100 de plaza de garaje, 50 de combustible, 50 de seguro, 20 de tickets de O.R.A al mes, más los imprevistos típicos de tener coche. Y que luego encima me ven como un potentado por cogerme un taxi cuando vuelvo de una cena en lugar de ir en el metro y esperar 10 minutos con la moronegrada y adolescentes borrachos.

Yo veo mi capital como un complemento a la generación de rentas, no como algo que pueda liquidar para gastarme el dinero en chuminadas por si me voy a morir mañana.


----------



## POYADURA-NO-CREE-EN-DIOS (27 May 2019)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> Hablábamos de un tipo que gana 1200 y ahora 800..
> 
> Peor si, si se junta con una Onassis, posiblemente funcione
> 
> ...



Aquí todos ahorran mucho...pasando hambre supongo.
Esos números que haces son realistas, los hijos tienen muchos gastos, colegio, comedor, actividades extraescolares,inglés...ropa, viajes, comprimisos familiares. Aquí por lo visto comen sopa Avecrem y patatas fritas...


----------



## POYADURA-NO-CREE-EN-DIOS (27 May 2019)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Qué nivel macho. Lo de que la vida son dos días para enmascarar el hecho de ser unos manirrotos y hacerse la película de que cuando alguien ahorra e invierte es que no se toma una cerveza es de traca.
> 
> Yo entiendo que hay gente que tiene más gastos y tiene más difícil ahorrar, pero en los casos de mi entorno veo que es puro manirrotismo, ya que no se privan de cosas que no tienen sentido para su nivel de ingresos.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo 5 vehículos a mi nombre, 2 hijos bien criados , hipoteca..y soy del pensamiento que es mejor tener que desear, a mi no me toques los cojones que llevar una vida de mierda compensa para ser el más rico del cementerio. 
Debe ser bonito vivir comiendo pipas en el parque y rechazando cualquier roce con la civilización para no tener que tomarse un café con alguien y pagarlo.
Podíamos debatir media vida pero ese tiempo no lo tengo y no nos pondremos de acuerdo.


----------



## Rauxa (28 May 2019)

needmoney dijo:


> con que gestoria?
> 
> a mi si se me va el trafico me veo sin experiencia laboral y sin ingresos pero de momento tirando pero vamos que si se lo que dices, ya me a pasado antes, te cambian el algoritmo y a tomar por culo
> 
> lo de la consultora deportiva como es? tienes titulacion como para que te consulten? si sabes de un tema puedes crear una web y decir que es una consultora cuand osolo eres tu? por que imagino que no tienes empleados



Son 2 consultoras catalanas. Que tanto te asesoran para montar un evento deportivo (desde un campus a un campeonato del mundo de roller games) a asesoramiento para dar una vuelta de tuerca a tu negocio deportivo (web, tienda física...).
Yo soy licenciado en educación física.

Yo soy entrenador personal. No me vendo como consultor. Simplemente tengo el contacto de estas 2 empresas, que de vez en cuando me van generando algún trabajo.


----------



## adi-vino (28 May 2019)

Yo lo hubiese conseguido, de hecho me retire un tiempo pero si te digo la verdad, retirarse es la derroicion en si mismo. Sigo "trabajando" haciendo lo que me gusta y descansando de 3 a 4 dias por semana, dos meses de vacaciones, etc. Como lo he conseguido?, cuando tenia 40 ya tenia 25 anos de duro trabajo en ventas a mis espaldas, sin carga familiares y con mucho ahorro. Los ingresos que tengo actualmente mantienen el ahorro estable y de vez en cuando incluso este aumenta. Tranquilamente tengo ahorro para vivir bien medio siglo tocandome las pelotas y no creo que vaya a vivir 100 anos, llegara un momento en que lo quemare todo en abrasarme vivo.


----------



## needmoney (28 May 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Son 2 consultoras catalanas. Que tanto te asesoran para montar un evento deportivo (desde un campus a un campeonato del mundo de roller games) a asesoramiento para dar una vuelta de tuerca a tu negocio deportivo (web, tienda física...).
> Yo soy licenciado en educación física.
> 
> Yo soy entrenador personal. No me vendo como consultor. Simplemente tengo el contacto de estas 2 empresas, que de vez en cuando me van generando algún trabajo.



osea que es una especie de pagina web con afiliado a esas consultoras?

entonces es cuestion del seo que has hecho para conseguir clientes? cuantas visitas tienes al mes y cuantos trabajos conviertes


----------



## platanoes (28 May 2019)

Dicen las malas lenguas, que a Curro Romero, al preguntarle en sus últimos años de profesión, que cuando se iba a retirar de los toros, respondia, ¿pero más quiere que me retire?.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 May 2019)

Pablo Iglesias está a puntito de hacerlo y tiene 40...


----------



## Rauxa (28 May 2019)

needmoney dijo:


> osea que es una especie de pagina web con afiliado a esas consultoras?
> 
> entonces es cuestion del seo que has hecho para conseguir clientes? cuantas visitas tienes al mes y cuantos trabajos conviertes



No no .
Nada que ver.

Hace unos años impartí una asignatura del máster de gestión deportiva en una universidad de barcelona y ahí conocí a gente del ámbito, entre ellos los jefes de estas 2 consultoras. Vieron que dominaba muy bien un ámbito muy en concreto y siempre que tienen un cliente que pide una asesoría determinada yo les ayudo. Soy como un trabajador externo para ellos que me pagan por obra y servicio cuando tienen algo para mi. (eso no tiene nada que ver con mis webs).

Mis webs son particulares, en las que vendo yo mi servicio. Mis clientes básicamente vienen de adwords. Por cada euro invertido tengo un retorno de 3-5 euros.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (28 May 2019)

En este hilo todos los que dicen que se han retirado antes de los 40 o SE CALLAN ALGO o directamente se lo están inventando.
P.D.: Retiradita a los 39.


----------



## needmoney (28 May 2019)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> En este hilo todos los que dicen que se han retirado antes de los 40 o SE CALLAN ALGO o directamente se lo están inventando.
> P.D.: Retiradita a los 39.



es como @DEREC este que deja caer que ganar 1500€ es calderilla

mucho suneo callando cosas


----------



## DEREC (28 May 2019)

needmoney dijo:


> es como @DEREC este que deja caer que ganar 1500€ es calderilla
> 
> mucho suneo callando cosas



Efectivamente, para el proposito de este hilo, lo es. 

A lo mejor la que se calla algo es la misma que nos acusa de ello, ejem. 

Mira, las putas tambien pueden retirarse a los 40 y no hay pocas precisamente.


----------



## needmoney (29 May 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Efectivamente, para el proposito de este hilo, lo es.
> 
> A lo mejor la que se calla algo es la misma que nos acusa de ello, ejem.
> 
> Mira, las putas tambien pueden retirarse a los 40 y no hay pocas precisamente.



cuanto heredaste?


----------



## DEREC (29 May 2019)

needmoney dijo:


> cuanto heredaste?



Para empezar, no estoy retirado todavia, pero casi seguro que antes de los 50 lo consigo, quizas con 45.

Gracias a dios no he heredado nada hasta ahora, de todas formas me retiraria sin contar ningun ingreso extra. Si en un futuro recibo una herencia, ingresos extra por algun trabajo esporadico o una pension, pues un plus para ir mas holgado todavia.


----------



## Galvani (3 Jun 2019)

Viviendo dijo:


> Que rabia les da a muchos que haya gente feliz llevando una vida austera, su mente no lo puede procesar, lo sienten como un ataque a su plan de vida
> 
> Siendo ahorrador, austero y sin familia o con mujer del mismo palo es muy factible
> 
> No es para gente sin aficiones o que su aficion sea darle a la lengua, terracitas, postureo, es decir el 95% españolas, 80% españoles



Dejate de chorradas. Para retirarse a esa edad o a los 50 o incluso hay que reunir un dinero que con un sueldo es imposible a no ser que vivas en una burbuja. Creo que decía ahorrar 1500 mes... Pero bueno, ¿esto es una broma o qué...? Sin especular y que te salga muy bien o herencias o paguita perpetua, negocio que te vaya muy bien no te jubilas ni de broma. Siendo un currito de 1500 euros no te jubilas nunca. Con los dividendos claro...


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (3 Jun 2019)

Galvani dijo:


> Dejate de chorradas. Para retirarse a esa edad o a los 50 o incluso hay que reunir un dinero que con un sueldo es imposible a no ser que vivas en una burbuja. Creo que decía ahorrar 1500 mes... Pero bueno, ¿esto es una broma o qué...? Sin especular y que te salga muy bien o herencias o paguita perpetua, negocio que te vaya muy bien no te jubilas ni de broma. Siendo un currito de 1500 euros no te jubilas nunca. Con los dividendos claro...



Todo depende del nivel de gasto. En el tipo de inversión a largo plazo de growth dividend (por ejemplo invirtiendo en VIG) más que la cantidad de dinero necesaria es la cantidad que quieres gastar. 

Si quieres gastar 600 al mes tienes que ahorrar x, si quieres gastar 1200 tienes que ahorrar 2x.

Y las cuentas salen, vaya si salen. Incluso con modelos de rentabilidad no lineal, poderse retirar con una tasa de reposición del 100%, con un nivel de confianza del 95% requiere un ahorro relativo del 30% durante 30 años y parámetros de inflación y rentabilidad de dentro de lo normal ( aquí si puede haber disgustos, pero se ven de lejos)

Enviado desde mi SM-A530F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 Jun 2019)

platanoes dijo:


> Dicen las malas lenguas, que a Curro Romero, al preguntarle en sus últimos años de profesión, que cuando se iba a retirar de los toros, respondia, ¿pero más quiere que me retire?.


----------



## wopa (3 Jun 2019)

Fnz dijo:


> Sin mediar grandes premios de lotería, estafas masivas, gran herencia o venta de estupefacientes.... lo veo complicado



Se te olvida el braguetazo, coleguita.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (10 Jun 2022)

voy a subir unos cuantos hilos de FIRE

Financial Independence, Retire Early

para preguntar a sus practicantes 

¿QUE TAL ES ESO DE VIVIR DE TUS AHORROS INVERTIDOS CON INFLACIONES DE MAS DEL 8%?

¿SEGUIS CONFIANDO QUE LA REVALORIZACIÓN DE VUESTROS FONDOS INDEXADOS OS PERMITA VIVIR SIN DAR PALO AL AGUA?

¿O TENEIS AHORA MISMO LOS COJONES DE CORBATA?


----------



## _______ (10 Jun 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> voy a subir unos cuantos hilos de FIRE
> 
> Financial Independence, Retire Early
> 
> ...



La riqueza no se destruye solo se transfiere, si hay fondos indexados perdiendo habrá algún activo ganando


----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Jun 2022)

La mayoría de la gente adapta sus gastos a sus ingresos y al final es imposible. Otros ganan cantidades ingentes u siguen metiendo la cabeza en todas partes a ver qué rascan. Mira el tito VilKakunas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Dejate de chorradas. Para retirarse a esa edad o a los 50 o incluso hay que reunir un dinero que con un sueldo es imposible a no ser que vivas en una burbuja. Creo que decía ahorrar 1500 mes... Pero bueno, ¿esto es una broma o qué...? Sin especular y que te salga muy bien o herencias o paguita perpetua, negocio que te vaya muy bien no te jubilas ni de broma. Siendo un currito de 1500 euros no te jubilas nunca. Con los dividendos claro...




Han estado regalando dinero en todos los bancos.

Pidiendo prestamos para comprar propiedades de ocasion y luego revender o alquilar era mas que factible, no hacia falta ser un puto lince de las matematicas.

Si mirabas lo que tenias que devolver de esos prestamos y lo que te iban a dar de alquiler todos los meses, se pagaban solas y te quedaba dinero para ti.

Siendo un currito no de 1500, de 1000 euros y estando solo sin mujer cerca o gente que te diga como gastar tu dinero acabas ganando dinero mientras duermes.

He trabajado unos dos años en toda mi vida y debo de tener un patrimonio tasado en mas de 1.300.000 euros. 

Logicamente pueden caer los precios de todo y acabar todo en la mierda pero lo que no acabara en la mierda son los mas de 10 años que llevo sin dar palo al agua.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Han estado regalando dinero en todos los bancos.
> 
> Pidiendo prestamos para comprar propiedades de ocasion y luego revender o alquilar era mas que factible, no hacia falta ser un puto lince de las matematicas.
> 
> ...



Muy mal te tiene que ir para perder ese patrimonio tan bonito.

Poco voy a poder aconsejarte, porque ya has demostrado lo que sabes, pero si que me tomaría la crisis que viene con mucha calma. Es perféctamente posible que veas tus propiedades caer un 30% de su valor...que volverán cuando termine el ciclo bajista. Yo aplicaría la máxima de "ante la duda, no tocar nada".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jun 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> voy a subir unos cuantos hilos de FIRE
> 
> Financial Independence, Retire Early
> 
> ...



Yo tengo patrimonio para hacer un FIRE sencillito: Alquileres, un par de garajes, ETFs, y mi cartera de valores. Podría vivir bien, pero en mi caso la diferencia entre lo que trabajo y lo que gano es tan brutal (en mi opinión) que me merece la pena currar. Es como si te digo (EJEMPLO) que te pago 1000 euros por una hora de trabajo, haciendo algo que sabes hacer con la polla, literalmente foreando entre medio, y encima lo que tú pongas de pensión privada yo te lo igualo.

Así que desde el punto de vista de mi pacoFIRE (poder retirarme con lo justo):

1. La inflación me la suda, porque me he estado preparando para ella desde el 2020. Por ejemplo, ahora que he visto lo del aceite a 4 euros me ha dado la risa tonta al mirar que tengo en la despensa aceite para todo el año. En su día compré kilos y kilos de todo lo que pudiera aguantar muchos meses o años, y cuando comenzó lo de Ucrania multipliqué mis reservas (pasta, arroz, conservas,...). Tampoco veo nada en gasolina porque lo paga la empresa, y llevo muchísimo sin coger el coche o la moto.

2. Confío al 100% en mis dividendos, que en su mayoría solo han aumentado. Cierto es que mi cartera, estando en verde, esta peor que el año pasado, pero casi todos mis dividendos estan igual o han aumentado incluso. Incluso Airbus, que los tenía suspendidos, los ha vuelto a dar.

3. Ahora mismo es un tiempo COJONUDO para comprar activos, ya sean acciones o propiedades. En el primer caso porque la gente esta en modo pánico y estan vendiendo empresas bastante buenas. Por ejemplo, tienes a Intel, que acaba de invertir 20b en una nueva fábrica que empezará a funcionar en 2024, en mínimos históricos. Boeing igual. Tienes TSMC, BASF, SAP, un porrón...

Y no solo eso, con el miedo ya estan cayendo los precios en muchas viviendas. Llevo 20 en seguimiento desde el 2019, y la mitad de ellas ya han caido de precio, la que mas un 20%, y eso que todavía no veo el agua al cuello de verdad. Eso si, no vas a encontrarte un piso en la puerta del sol for 20k, pero con paciencia y sobre todo comprando a gente con problemas y teniendo dinero va a ser un gran momento para aumentar patrimonios.

Para quien rema al revés que los tontos las crisis son momentos cojonudos, pues pillas gangas, y las vacas gordas también, pues vendes caro.

Yo veo totalmente factible que esta crisis me dé el empujón final para dejar el remo del todo. Te lo diré en 2024.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Muy mal te tiene que ir para perder ese patrimonio tan bonito.
> 
> Poco voy a poder aconsejarte, porque ya has demostrado lo que sabes, pero si que me tomaría la crisis que viene con mucha calma. Es perféctamente posible que veas tus propiedades caer un 30% de su valor...que volverán cuando termine el ciclo bajista. Yo aplicaría la máxima de "ante la duda, no tocar nada".



Pero si caen un 30 o un 50 se comprara mas.

Tengo en miras varias cosas que no compre en la anterior crisis por cosas que pasaron y ya quisiera volver a tener la oportunidad, aunque la verdad es que ya me estoy pasando, con lo que tengo voy bien.

En la anterior crisis vi chalets potentes en 120.000 euros que ahora no bajan de los 220.000 como muy poco, mas bien estan por los 300.000.

Tambien el caso contrario pisos en zonas reguleras por de 20 a 30.000 que ahora no bajan de 55 o 60.000.

Un piso de mierda de esos para tener piso en el centro mientras que en realidad hago vida en el chalet y el piso donde estoy ahora mismo que es zona top alquilarlo junto a los otros seria mi idea, pero bueno ya veremos que va pasando.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo tengo patrimonio para hacer un FIRE sencillito: Alquileres, un par de garajes, ETFs, y mi cartera de valores. Podría vivir bien, pero en mi caso la diferencia entre lo que trabajo y lo que gano es tan brutal (en mi opinión) que me merece la pena currar. Es como si te digo (EJEMPLO) que te pago 1000 euros por una hora de trabajo, haciendo algo que sabes hacer con la polla, literalmente foreando entre medio, y encima lo que tú pongas de pensión privada yo te lo igualo.
> 
> Así que desde el punto de vista de mi pacoFIRE (poder retirarme con lo justo):
> 
> ...





Solo un ejemplo de tus reservas, compre muchas latas de albondigas, no son comida top pero bueno...... algun dia que no tengo ganas de vivir, de comer ni de su puta madre de estos que me levanto a las 3 de la tarde pues me abro una me como un par de ellas y a tomar porculo, esas valian antes de ucrania de 80 centimos a 1 euro, ayer las vi a 1.40.

Toda la comida que tengo almacenada igual que tu ha subido brutalmente.

Tengo todabia espaguetis marca blanca que no llegaban a los 40 centimos el paquete, de la epoca del coronavirus, ademas no hay duda por que alguna vez salen tiket antiguos, estos estan ya por el euro como poco y con menos cantidad el paquete.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Un piso de mierda de esos para tener piso en el centro mientras que en realidad hago vida en el chalet y el piso donde estoy ahora mismo que es zona top alquilarlo junto a los otros seria mi idea, pero bueno ya veremos que va pasando.



Pues si me aceptas otro consejito, compra ahora tierra a alguien que tuviera algún proyecto de casa que por la crisis se haya jodido. Busca terrenos en venta "con casa proyectada" o "con los permisos pagados", etc...sobre todo si ya tienen hasta los planos pagados, porque denota que esa persona esta en problemas.

Una vez hayas pillado terreno por cuatro duros, no hagas nada en él hasta dentro de 5 años al menos, ya que para entonces la crisis habrá pasado y las cosas estarán mas tranquilas. Pero mas importante aún, si por un casual te fallara el cashflow siempre puedes vender el terreno, y mientras tanto vas ahorrando para la casa.


----------



## drstrangelove (10 Jun 2022)

En persona no conozco a ninguno, pero si que conozco a varios que podrían hacerlo y no lo hacen porque están en su mejor momento profesional, haciendo cash sano por un tubo, yo mismo sin ir más lejos...

Esto nos conduce de la carrera de la rata a la paradoja de la rata: sólo pueden retirarse los que no quieren retirarse porque tienen un buen trabajo o negocio.

No he recibido herencias, ni tengo familia que mantener, ni siquiera vivienda en propiedad; tampoco tengo MBAs ni amistades millonarias, sólo un título de hyngeñiero por la pública (me costó cero leuros) y una cartera de acciones; todo ha sido trabajando, ahorrando e invirtiendo durante casi 20 años. Las claves empezando desde el cero absoluto ya se han apuntado varias veces en este hilo:

-Fundamental: Búscate un buen curro o una actividad bien rentable. En España, fuera de España o incluso en Marte si es necesario. Esto es el principio de todo, si vas mendigando de empleo mileurista en empleo mileurista, de paguita en paguita, ya empiezas mal. Por mucho que cueste o duela, debes hacer todo lo necesario para cumplir este punto. Mi consejo es que te fijes en algo que sea muy rentable y pienses que puedes hacer sin problemas, a continuación busca qué hay que hacer o estudiar para dedicarse a eso, y a partir de ahí, ve a por ello; la mayoría de la gente lo hace al revés y por eso (casi) siempre fracasan: primero hacen una "formación" random y luego se buscan algo que se amolde a esa formación. Finalmente, no te arrastres por migajas, que nos haces un flaco favor a los demás, cambia de curro pidiendo aumentos salvajes (del 30 o 40%), si luego te dan el 15/20% más pues perfecto; yo siempre digo que el dinero es un estado mental, si ya para empezar no te lo crees, va a ser difícil que te lo den. Nota mental: no hace falta ir a la Universidad para tener unos buenos emolumentos.

-Vida austera: aquí es donde muchos pinchan y fracasan. Hace años ya me di cuenta que salir de copas dejándose cada noche 50/100 pavos no me aportaba absolutamente nada, así que fuera; era mejor quedar en casa, comprar unas birras y pasar el rato; infinitamente más barato y acogedor. En general, quita todo lo superfluo que no aporte nada a tu vida, ni te haga más feliz. Estira también la vida de todo lo que tengas, no lo cambies por moda o porque te aburres (si te aburres, tu problema es otro). Igualmente, no aumentes tus gastos si aumentas tus ingresos, otra trampa en la que caen muchos. No hagas viajes al quinto pino para posturear, cerca de donde vives puede haber sitios fabulosos y tú sin saberlo. Recuerda que cuanto más ahorras, antes podrás retirarte. Si ahorras el 50% de tus ingresos, por cada año que curres podrás tirarte un año sabático. ¿Y si ahorras el 70%? Echa números...además, de paso ayudarás al planeta (y no lo digo de coña).

-Invierte y págate a ti mismo: Aquí es donde se quedan muchos austeros. No basta con ahorrar, además hay que invertir lo ahorrado y reinvertir lo ganado con la inversión; pero es que además hay que hacerlo durante un plazo de tiempo alargado. Hay muchas teorías sobre la inversión, unos invierten en pisos, otros en garages, otros en índices y otros en bonos. Yo encontré la inversión por dividendo y la venta de opciones como la más adecuada (y aburrida), y ahí sigo, con el patrimonio cuatriplicado después de 2 décadas.

-Ojo con las descapitalizaciones! No tengo ninguna propiedad, y mi coche tiene casi 2 décadas; terminé descubriendo que a largo plazo salía más barato repararlo que andar soltando 30ypico mil euros cada 7 años por uno nuevo. A estas alturas de la película, si compro algo será alguna propiedad hiperbarata en la Europa Vaciada; si el coche me deja tirado, igual será el último que tenga. Hacer gastos suntuosos que se coman una parte importante de tu capital puede ser una mala idea, piensa en la cantidad de ingresos pasivos que vas a dejar de percibir. Comprar o alquilar, tener coche o usar taxi para emergencias, Do the Math!

Ha sido duro...pero ha merecido la pena. En realidad a mí me parece que el FIRE es un estado mental, o lo tienes o no lo tienes; si no eres capaz de abstraerte del consumismo y pensar "fuera de la caja", va a ser complicado que llegues a ese estado.


----------



## Kflaas (10 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Llevo 20 en seguimiento desde el 2019, y la mitad de ellas ya han caido de precio, la que mas un 20%, y eso que todavía no veo el agua al cuello de verdad



Hola @FeministoDeIzquierdas, en qué zonas (si quieres decirlo) miras?
Xq x la área metropolitana de Barcelona (pueblos a 30-35km de Bcn) ni los pisos, ni las casas, han bajado ese %....y llevo mucho, pero mucho tiempo mirando

Cuándo comentas lo de gente con problemas, a qué te refieres o cómo te das cuenta que tienen problema económicos?

Un saludo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues si me aceptas otro consejito, compra ahora tierra a alguien que tuviera algún proyecto de casa que por la crisis se haya jodido. Busca terrenos en venta "con casa proyectada" o "con los permisos pagados", etc...sobre todo si ya tienen hasta los planos pagados, porque denota que esa persona esta en problemas.
> 
> Una vez hayas pillado terreno por cuatro duros, no hagas nada en él hasta dentro de 5 años al menos, ya que para entonces la crisis habrá pasado y las cosas estarán mas tranquilas. Pero mas importante aún, si por un casual te fallara el cashflow siempre puedes vender el terreno, y mientras tanto vas ahorrando para la casa.




No lo veo, sale mil millones de veces mas barato eso sin quitar calentamiento de cabeza comprar chalet ya hecho.

Incluso aunque sepas moverte en ese mundo sale mas barato comprar una ganga ya hecha, si encima no sabes moverte mucho entre albañiles te van a torear todos desde el arquitecto que va haciendo eso a el que te pone la puerta de la entrada.

Mis padres estuvieron un tiempo hace ya muchos años cuando eran jovencillos y yo un niño mirando para construir una casa, luego siempre dieron gracias de haberla comprado, aquello habria sido una puta ruina.

Esperar con el dinero preparado y si llega la ganga se compra.

Solo haria lo que tu dices en cosas muy puntuales, por ejemplo habia un terrenaco maravilloso de la vega en donde habia un casoplon impresionante pero echo mierda muy viejo, dejaban repararlo sin tocar estructuras, a parte de eso no dejaban construir nada mas, pero era terreno maravilloso a dos minutos andando del centro de granada, por un follon entre millones de herederos que eran paso eso de 2 millones de euros a 500.000 euros mas luego lo que costara rehabilitar la casa que no seria poco, pero desde mi punto de vista era quedarte con una de las mejores casas de granada, luego cada uno tendra sus gustos.......

Eso si merecia la pena tanto el entrampamiento como el dineral como calentamientos de cabeza, eso me pillo con mi madre muy jodida y mucho lio entonces no pude optar a quedarme yo con eso, en una cosa asi si merece la pena, ademas de todo el potencial que tenia eso para ganar pasta de mil maneras.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Jun 2022)

Noticias – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña




*ANA PASTOR GARCIA
CON SUS PRESUNTAS CUENTAS *
*BANCO NATWEST INTERNACIONAL*
dice aqui segundo exacto



 "*A la niñera, depende de los meses. Más de 1.000.* 
Tiene cama en casa, claro",








Ana Pastor revela cuánto le pagan a su niñera


La periodista, pareja del también periodista Antonio García Ferreras, habló en 'El Hormiguero' de la polémica sobre su escasa conciliación familiar como consecuencia de la cobertura que han realizado de conflicto catalán.




www.elespanol.com














 "*A la niñera, (viene cobrando ..) depende de los meses. Más de 1.000 €* >>
*<< Tiene cama en casa, claro >>*








​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Jun 2022)

*TAMBIEN JUSTIN BIEBER

QUE SE ACABA DE QUEDAR DEFORIDAS DE CARA POR LA VACUNA *

*JUSTIN BIEBER TAMBIEN CON LA CLASICA PARALISIS FACIAL POR LA VACUNA *




















Justino Castor jodido por "un virus que ha pillado".


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/5014093/0/justin-bieber-video-virus-grave-paralizado-rostro/ Justin Bieber muestra en un vídeo los efectos del "grave" virus que le ha dejado paralizado medio rostro Justin Bieber ha desvelado que ha estado luchando contra un virus grave, que le ha dejado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## javac (11 Jun 2022)

nuvole dijo:


> Yo cobro 1200 netos, una miseria. Aún así ahorro 800 € al mes (no todos), eso si, piso pagado.



Con 400 e comes, pagas luz agua Internet, vecinos e ibi, te desplazas y sales? 
O todo eso lo paga otro?


----------



## Babyboomer (11 Jun 2022)

Rockefeller: “Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en bolsa, yo lo vendo todo” 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## nief (11 Jun 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha podido retirarse antes de los 40 gracias a sus inversiones y/o ahorro? Si alguien lo ha conseguido que nos cuente como lo ha hecho.
> 
> Gracias.



Yo tengo 45. Con 45 en 2 anhos lo consigo. Ahora mismo mis div cubren 55% de mis gastos

La putada fue que no empece inversion seria dividendos hasta el 2016. Es lo que tiene no saber


Saludos


----------



## nief (11 Jun 2022)

drstrangelove dijo:


> En persona no conozco a ninguno, pero si que conozco a varios que podrían hacerlo y no lo hacen porque están en su mejor momento profesional, haciendo cash sano por un tubo, yo mismo sin ir más lejos...
> 
> Esto nos conduce de la carrera de la rata a la paradoja de la rata: sólo pueden retirarse los que no quieren retirarse porque tienen un buen trabajo o negocio.
> 
> ...



Suscribo todo

Teniendo pareja y vida social tienes que adaptar de vez en cuando

Pero aciertas en una cosa. 

Llega un momento en que es cueation de tiempo. Aportar mas no cambia nada. Solo dejar q crezcan las rentas

Y luego esta el tema de cuando paras

Ni muy pronto ni muy tarde. A lo que suma el que haces despues

A mi me molaria lo de 4 dias a la semana con reduccion de sueldo o 2 dias a la semana. 

Y me pasa como a ti. Profesionalmente bien, gano buena pasta y no sabria que hacer

Lo que si te da estar tan cerca de la if es que, como ahora que estando en teletrabajo, te dicen de volver o hacer mas horas y tu o bien los ignoras o les dices que no tranquilamente

No veas el poco estres en el curro. Si hay q decir algo se dice. Que algo no te gusta no lo haces o pides cambiar...

Que te despidan seria un plus... una suerte


----------



## nief (11 Jun 2022)

Huy saber q hacer con el tiempo libre es lo mas dificil ojo

A veces muchos siguen trabajando porque saber q los puedes mandar a la mierda y no lo necesitas hace q tu trabajo deje de serlo. 

Se ven las cosas de otra manera..


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> Hola @FeministoDeIzquierdas, en qué zonas (si quieres decirlo) miras?
> Xq x la área metropolitana de Barcelona (pueblos a 30-35km de Bcn) ni los pisos, ni las casas, han bajado ese %....y llevo mucho, pero mucho tiempo mirando
> 
> Cuándo comentas lo de gente con problemas, a qué te refieres o cómo te das cuenta que tienen problema económicos?
> ...



1. Me encantaría poder decirte donde vivo en España (cuando estoy en españa), pero desgraciadamente el foro es un reflejo muy exácto de españa y éste es un pais de envidiosos y psicópatas. Lo que si que te diré es que todas mis viviendas, por necesidad, estan en la gran ciudad con transporte público pegados a ellas ya que alquilo a estudiantes. Mi casa también esta en la ciudad pero un poco mas apartada, aunque también me caigo en transporte público. En otras palabras, no tengo nada en urbanizaciones de esas que tienes que pillar el coche para todo.

2. "Llevo mucho tiempo mirando". Asumo que, por el tiempo que nos conocemos, sabrás que si digo cosas "feas" es porque no me quedan mas cojones, y no por insultar gratuítamente. Así que cuando dices "llevo mucho tiempo mirando" me suena a "me he suscrito a idealista y nunca me ha venido una oferta con una caida de un 30%". Y cuando digo "me suena" es porque en el 100% de los casos, cuando hago esta pregunta, ésa es la respuesta, que igual tu eres la excepción pero bueno.

El caso es que tienes que ponerte en la piel del vendedor español atontado. Por experiencia, éstas suelen ser sus fases:

Año 1, mes 1: Su piso es el mejor del bloque. Da igual que sea un primero o un septimo, que vea menos luz que los residentes de un gulag en Siberia, que la última renovación la hicieron cuando franco andaba en pañales. Pero es que además, si su piso vale 50k, lo pone por 100k "que luego ya si eso negociamos".

Como éste español atontado es el mas listo del mundo, él no necesita de inmobiliarias. Él pone su anuncio en milanuncios y se sienta a esperar. Empiezan a llamarle inmobilirias para comerle la oreja. Él se resite pero, tras ver que nadie le llama, tras unos meses cede y queda con una inmobiliaria porque "total, si le voy a ganar 100k, a poco que la inmobiliaria lo venda aunque tenga que pagarles 3k aún gano dinero".

La inmobiliaria mira el piso y le dice que lo tiene que vender por 53k (50k que es lo que vale, y 3k de comisión). El español atontado se ofende y empieza a peregrinar entre inmobiliarias, todas diciéndole mas o menos lo mismo. En seis meses acaba cediendo y pone un precio de salida de 73k.

*Ésta es la primera vez que publica el anuncio, y la primera vez que tú ves el anuncio.*

Como el español es atondado, hace un contrato de exclusividad con la inmobiliaria por el cual, durante un año, la inmobiliaria tratará de vender su vivienda. En el mundo de los listos la exclusividad incluye un beneficio para ámbas partes, por ejemplo, que si no me vendes el piso por un precio mínimo me tienes que compensar, pero* como el español es atontado y muy retrasado firma exclusividad a cambio de absolútamente nada*.

Año 2 mes 6: Nadie les compra el piso, se cumple el contrato de exclusividad, y el español atontado decide tratar de vender su piso por si solo. Lo limpia un poco, tira un par de muebles, cambia las fotos, y lo pone otra vez en venta pero por 70k.* Esta es la segunda vez que publica el anuncio, pero tú no te percatas de que es la misma vivienda. Desde tu punto de observación, viste un anuncio de un piso por 100k y otro por 70k, pero ámbos estan carísimos para los 50k que deberían valer.*

Año 3 mes 1: Tras meses recibiendo ofertas ridículas tira la toalla y contrata a otra inmobiliaria. Aqui pide 63k (3k para la inmo). Ésta hace fotos mas profesionalesa y lo pone en todos los portales. *Desde tu punto de observación, has visto ya tres anuncios, con diferentes pisos a diferentes precios, pero ninguno a un precio correcto*.

*Si el español atontado esta desesperado (divorcio, herencia, etc...), llegará un momento en el que lo pondrá a 50k. En ése momento, durante 3 o 4 meses, tú (a través de distintos mensajes y personas) le lanzas dos o tres ofertas de compra de entre 20k y 30k. Al final tú le tiras del burro, ofreces 40k, y el piso es tuyo.

Obviamente estoy haciendo una generalización exagerada y los tiempos pueden alargarse o no, pero lo que quiero que entiendas es que, a menos que verdaderamente hagas un seguimiento (como suelo hacerlo yo), verás la misma vivienda varias veces sin darte cuenta. De hecho, es mas probable que ni la veas porque cuando la puso hasta que no la puso a 50k no te entró en tu filtro.*

3. ¿Cómo darse cuenta de los problemas económicos? Sencillo:

- Para casas, busca terrenos que ya tengan algún diseño hecho. Los retrasados mentales suelen poner hasta fotos del diseño. Esta claro que ha pagado terreno y arquitecto y al final no le ha dado dinero para la obra. También puedes buscar casas a medio construir, pero eso es una rareza.

- Para pisos, busca multipropietarios. Busca entre éstos dos tipos: Divorcios o herencias. En los divorcios o bien la charo se queda con "el otro piso" (el que te venden era para el crio, o para alquilarlo) o bien la charo se va a vivir con el nuevo maromo o los padres. Lo importante es que necesita con urgencia dinero para ponerse tetas y hacer tiktok, y su excusa es que ese piso "le viene mal para el feng shui". En las herencias siempre hay un hermano díscolo al que puedes pillar por separado y hacerle un "regalo" a cambio de que te ayude con una negociación muy a la baja. El díscolo estará encantado porque por primera y única vez en su vida podrá joder a sus hermanos.

Si los propietarios son un matrimonio suele ser mas difícil pillar gangas.

- Por último, presta atención a las subastas. Portal de Subastas Electrónicas

Aqui a veces (pero no siempre) ocurre una situación curiosa, tanto con divorciados como con herencias, y que la charo o el hermano díscolo tienen la genial idea de tratar de pujar ellos, pensando que "mi piso no lo va a querer nadie". En las grandes capitales hay subasteros profesionales, pero según donde vivas igual te encuentras a cuatro gatos, e igual a ese subastero no le interesa comprar la vivienda "solo" por un -30%, porque tras reformarla no la va a poder vender por el margen que él quiere...pero a tí si.

La situación megaideal es cuando no hay subasteros porque es un piso viejo y pequeño y al subastero no le interesa. Ahí solo tendrás que competir con la charo o el díscolo. Aqui te puedo ofrecer mi versión propia, pues uno de mis pisos vienen de ahí. Simplemente ofrecí un pelín mas que la mierda que ofreció la otra persona, y la subasta terminó allí. Porque eso si, sueles tener que poner depósito, y sueles tener que pagar el resto en pocos dias, así que las charos no vienen con hipotecas listas bajo el brazo. Es una operación muy beneficiosa si puedes poner cash sano encima de la mesa. De lejos es éste mi piso estrella, que aún no me creo lo poco que pagué por el y el brutal beneficio que le he sacado.

En éste caso te recomiendo estómago para aguantar llantos. Hazme caso. Ah, *y asegúrate de que la vivienda no tenga cargas, o estés dispuesto a pagarlas.

Repito: Te estoy pintando un cuadro muy general, y como puedes ver hay mucho trabajo detrás. De tí dependerá si ese trabajo te compensa o no. Personalmente, a mi me compensa mirar subastas o viviendas de herencias en vez de mirar un partido de futbol o tuits de coña.*


----------



## Kflaas (11 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. Me encantaría poder decirte donde vivo en España (cuando estoy en españa), pero desgraciadamente el foro es un reflejo muy exácto de españa y éste es un pais de envidiosos y psicópatas. Lo que si que te diré es que todas mis viviendas, por necesidad, estan en la gran ciudad con transporte público pegados a ellas ya que alquilo a estudiantes. Mi casa también esta en la ciudad pero un poco mas apartada, aunque también me caigo en transporte público. En otras palabras, no tengo nada en urbanizaciones de esas que tienes que pillar el coche para todo.
> 
> 2. "Llevo mucho tiempo mirando". Asumo que, por el tiempo que nos conocemos, sabrás que si digo cosas "feas" es porque no me quedan mas cojones, y no por insultar gratuítamente. Así que cuando dices "llevo mucho tiempo mirando" me suena a "me he suscrito a idealista y nunca me ha venido una oferta con una caida de un 30%". Y cuando digo "me suena" es porque en el 100% de los casos, cuando hago esta pregunta, ésa es la respuesta, que igual tu eres la excepción pero bueno.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta

Lo que comentas del portal inmobiliario, es así. 
Tengo alertas creadas y es lo que voy recibiendo

Muchas veces he pensado: es imposible que lo vendan por este precio, seguro que si vas y aprietas la sacas a mitad de precio (son casas hechas polvo de los 70...)

Lo que había pensado es de ir yendo a ver las casas para ver la "situación" de cada persona, para ver casos cómo los que tú cuentas y así poder conseguir una "ganga"

Pero lo he ido dejando y ha ido pasando el tiempo y bueno, se va complicando la cosa

Me miraré lo de las subastas a ver qué tal....

Y gracias de nuevo por toda la respuesta y opiniones/ideas

Un saludo


----------



## Bien boa (12 Jun 2022)

Yo a los 50 , pero no es un retiro de tocarse los huevos a dos manos , como que te toquen 3 millones de euros. Es lo que se llama salir de la carrera de la rata, hay que seguir ganando dinero trabajando lo menos posible. Por supuesto , hay que salir de la gran ciudad, si no es muy difícil, al menos a mi me lo parece.


----------



## Zbigniew (12 Jun 2022)

The gypsis


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jun 2022)

SEGURAMENTE TODOS LOS TENISTAS AMOñeCAOS LO HAGAN



BlueOrange dijo:


> *Urgence tennis, massacre d'athlètes vaccinés*



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jun 2022)

TE RETIRARAS ANTES DE LOS 40 

GRAFENADO Y NEURO MODULADO PERDIDO 

Y SERAS FELIZ 

COMO JUSTIN BIEBER | VICTOR DOMINELLO ( PRIMERO MINISTRO DE AUSTRALIA )











Y TANTOS Y TANTOS OTROS CASOS DE EXITO 









Justin Bieber muestra en un vídeo los efectos del "grave" virus que le ha dejado paralizado medio rostro


Justin Bieber ha desvelado que ha estado luchando contra un virus grave, que le ha dejado paralizado el lado derecho de su rostro y necesitará tomarse un tiempo libre para mejorar.




www.20minutos.es






















​


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jun 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> Lo que había pensado es de ir yendo a ver las casas para ver la "situación" de cada persona, para ver casos cómo los que tú cuentas y así poder conseguir una "ganga"



Un placer ayudar donde pueda.

En tema de ir viendo situaciones es que debes esperar mucho tiempo, incluso años. Mi mejor ganga la pille creo recordar que unos 4 años despues de comenzar la investigación. Tampoco es que fuera todos los dias, pero tuve que pegarme años esperando tranquílamente. Mi siguiente ganga, la que estoy montando ahora, la empecé sobre finales de 2019/ principios del 2020, a sabiendas de que lo bueno (crisis) empezaría solo a partir de verano del 2021, y de que seguramente tendría que esperar hasta 2022. Y efectívamente, aqui estoy "calentando" al primer dueño a ver si cae, y si no a tirar de los otros 19. Y si cae, tendré muchísima suerte si lo hace entre Julio y Septiembre.

Es un proceso muy lento pero si tienes tiempo es increíblemente beneficioso.

Tus "enemigos internos" a la hora de comprar una propiedad siempre van a ser:
1. "Lo necesito ya"
2. "Tiene que ser ésta propiedad y en ésta zona"
3. "Voy a comprar lo mas gordo que me pueda permitir con la hipoteca mas grande que me dé el banco"
4. "¡A mi qué mas me da quienes sean los dueños y porqué lo quieran vender!"

Por cierto, respecto al punto 4 nunca olvidaré un piso que fui a ver, de esos que son "extrañamente baratos". La puerta tenía marcas como de haber recibido puñetazos, y tras insistir me dijeron que había un vecino con un hijo que "tenía problemas con las drogas" pero que "ya se estaba quitando".


----------



## Baubens2 (12 Jun 2022)

Yo lo que tengo claro es que a los 50 me jubilo


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (12 Jun 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo lo he conseguido.
> ¿Cómo?
> Pues primero buscando desde joven un buen trabajo que te permita ahorrar más de mil euros al mes. Si no eres capaz de conseguir un trabajo así pues hay que buscar un segundo trabajo los fines de semana o un negocio que complemente al empleo principal.
> 
> ...



#metoo

A los 42. Y sí, es como dices, punto por punto. Me dicen que cambie mi coche de casi 14 años, me lo dicen incluso los que son austeros y ahorradores. Yo digo: hasta que reviente.
A mi no me da vergüenza tener el coche con golpes o ir en metro mientras los demás van en Uber o ir andando, o decir yo no puedo pagar esto etc. Al contrario, me gusta presumir mi austeridad ante el despilfarro y postureo de los demás.


----------



## Kflaas (13 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Un placer ayudar donde pueda.
> 
> En tema de ir viendo situaciones es que debes esperar mucho tiempo, incluso años. Mi mejor ganga la pille creo recordar que unos 4 años despues de comenzar la investigación. Tampoco es que fuera todos los dias, pero tuve que pegarme años esperando tranquílamente. Mi siguiente ganga, la que estoy montando ahora, la empecé sobre finales de 2019/ principios del 2020, a sabiendas de que lo bueno (crisis) empezaría solo a partir de verano del 2021, y de que seguramente tendría que esperar hasta 2022. Y efectívamente, aqui estoy "calentando" al primer dueño a ver si cae, y si no a tirar de los otros 19. Y si cae, tendré muchísima suerte si lo hace entre Julio y Septiembre.
> 
> ...



Gracias de nuevo por los consejos

Un saludo


----------



## Over_the_Rainbow (13 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El caso es que tienes que ponerte en la piel del vendedor español atontado. Por experiencia, éstas suelen ser sus fases:
> 
> Año 1, mes 1: Su piso es el mejor del bloque. Da igual que sea un primero o un septimo, que vea menos luz que los residentes de un gulag en Siberia, que la última renovación la hicieron cuando franco andaba en pañales. Pero es que además, si su piso vale 50k, lo pone por 100k "que luego ya si eso negociamos".
> 
> ...



Bueno, aunque estoy medio atontado, al menos el familiar al que le ayudo a vender un piso no firmó exclusividad con la agencia. 
Muy instructivo tu mensaje, gracias.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (13 Jun 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha podido retirarse antes de los 40 gracias a sus inversiones y/o ahorro? Si alguien lo ha conseguido que nos cuente como lo ha hecho.
> 
> Gracias.





A los 40 justos me retiré, dejé de remar, y gracias a mucha suerte.
Si le interesa a alguien, cuento mis batallitas.


----------



## Registrador (13 Jun 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> A los 40 justos me retiré, dejé de remar, y gracias a mucha suerte.
> Si le interesa a alguien, cuento mis batallitas.



claro cuenta cuenta


----------



## _V_ (13 Jun 2022)

Dos de Antonia 3 se acaban de prejubilar. Pero no sé si son buen ejemplo.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (13 Jun 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> claro cuenta cuenta






tochacoooooooo, resumen al final 




creo que son miles las circunstancias por las que lo he conseguido, muchas casualidades,
pero me parece que lo más importante es sentir que quieres conseguir esa meta desde pequeño,
que te encante la economía, el ahorro, las inversiones y la pasta de manera especial,
y hacer todo por conseguirlo y marcar un claro objetivo,

posiblemente lo que más me marcó de pequeño, para que pensara en jubilarme pronto,
es que mis padres tenían un hostal restaurante y trabajaban 24h y todos los días del año,
unos verdaderos burros que solo sabían trabajar y sufrir, y yo no quería eso, 

mi infancia no fue fácil, tenía que currar todos, todos los días desde muy peque,
nada más llegar del cole, tenía que ayudar a montar mesas en el comedor,
recoger los platos y llevarlos a cocina, hacer de pinche en lo que me mandaran,
por la tarde tenía que limpiar las sillas del comedor, doblar servilletas y manteles de tela,
volver a montar el comedor para las cenas, etc....

con 10 años hubo un detalle que recuerdo especialmente y creo que cambió mi forma de pensar,
a diario me dejaban varios bidones grandes de botellas que tenía que colocar en sus cajas para después retornarlas,
una tarde vinieron unos amigos a verme y yo tenía que colocar las malditas botellas y no podía estar con ellos mucho tiempo,
ellos me decían la suerte que tenía de vivir en un hostal y poder beber todas las cocacolas que quisiera,

y mi coco hizo click,
nunca jamás volví a colocar las botellas, y por las tardes tenía a algún amigo que venía a -jugar con las botellas- mientras se cascaba un par de cocacolas o fantas, de regalo un montón de chapas para jugar, y yo de descanso,
desde entonces hice trabajar a mi coco y no a mi lomo

con 12 años nos mudamos al sur,
y en la casa de al lado, estaba la oficina de una inmobiliaria que vendía un montón de promociones que estaban construyendo,
el chico que estaba en la oficina me daba los comics que venían con los periódicos, era muy simpático,
y al final acabé en su despacho haciendo los deberes por las tardes y flipando con los planos, los precios, y la forma que tenía de camelar y explicar las cosas a la gente,
incluso le acompañaba a las visitas, me encantaba todo aquello, 

una tarde, mientras él enseñaba un piso, y tenía más gente esperando,
me dijo que llevara a unas señoras mayores a enseñar otro piso,
él pensaría que eran las típicas aburridas que van a gusmear,
pero yo lo hice encantado y muy ilusionado intentando repetir lo que él hacía,
les -vendí- el piso, y mi coco volvió a hacer click,
desde entonces el ladrillo ha sido mi base fundamental en inversiones,

en los periódicos solo me interesaba la economía y la política internacional que le afectaba,
siempre ahorraba en todo, me encantaba contar mi dinero y verlo crecer,
hacer planos de las casas que construiría, la evolución de precios….

a los 18 abrí dos fondos de inversión en el db, uno americano y otro europeo, y me engancharon a la bolsa,
también hacía muchos trapis, 
como vender copias de camisetas de equipos de fútbol que me traía un amigo de italia,
un año que viví en inglaterra, me mandaban por correos tabaco de gibraltar y lo revendía, sacándome un pastón tremendo, 


a los 19 gané mi primer millón de pesetas en una sola operación, organizando viajes para erasmus en la universidad,
y a los 20 compré mi primer piso, que lo destiné a alquiler vacacional y vi el camino,
estaba ansioso por ahorrar y comprar más, se ganaba mucha pasta y apenas había pisos en alquiler en mi zona, y eso que era de playa, 

a los 22 acabé la uni, monté mi inmobiliaria y vendí ese piso duplicando su valor literalmente, para comprarme una ganga de chalet enorme que reformé y lo convertí en 5 pequeños apartamentos para vacaciones, 
y eso me abrió la puerta a mi jubilación
eso me dio mucha pasta, pero mucho trabajo,

según tenía pasta compraba, nunca con hipoteca, 
hice un par de compras bestiales por subastas de adjudicación directa de hacienda, 

por supuesto mi estilo de vida nunca ha sido de lujo, ni lo será, 
si salía y todos se tomaban 5 copas, yo con dos me valía,
mi coche de 15 años era el peor del de todos mis amigos, etc… 

en 2004-7 di la puntilla, sintiendo el burbujón inmobiliario, 
compraba pisos baratos que pasaban por mi oficina, 
les metía una reforma express y los revendía con márgenes que todavía me asustan, en semanas, nunca gané tanta pasta en tan poco tiempo,

y notaba que con un esfuerzo más me jubilaba, 
vendí un par de mis viviendas en 2008 para tener cash y esperar, 
me retiré a tiempo, por ser un ecofriki y por suerte me libre del crash,

en 2011 me inflé a comprar otra vez a precios de derribo pero ya nunca lució tanto como antaño, 
en septiembre de 2019, vendí el chalet grande de los apartamentos,
que significaba mi mayor carga de trabajo y preocupación, 
cerré la oficina, y alquilé los inmuebles para contratos anuales, 
cumplí 40 años, meses antes del kobi, 

he tenido mucha suerte

ahora gestiono los inmuebles de alquiler de larga temporada que me dan para vivir, 
y para mantenerme activo, jugueteo con la bolsa, el mercado de divisas, y las subastas





resumen: 
todas es todas, 
no te rayes, 
hasta tu madre y tu abuela, 
todas,


----------



## Burrocracia (13 Jun 2022)

A los 40 no , pero casi , prejubilados de empresas del ibex 35 a los 50 e incluso 48..con practicamente todo el sueldo , energeticas , bancos,telecos... tengo en mi familia varios casos...y ademas a algunos como que les obligaban o si no les jodian mandadoles al 5o coño (banca), esos mismos que parecian tildar de inutiles e invalidos a los mayores de 45 a continuacion iban al gobierno y les decian que el sistema eran insostenible y que hay que jubilarse a los 75 ,y se quedan tan anchos....


----------

